# Jims SF power progression!!



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So.... At the end of of my newbie sessions following the strengthforums beginners programme 5x5 I've reached the following lifts.

From empty bar to.......

Front squats 70kg 5x5

Back squat 100kg 5x5

Bench 57.5kg 5x5

SOHP 50kg 5x5

Pendlay row 60kg 5x5

Deadlift 120kg 5x5

Only 1rm tested was a dead @170kg

180kg pulled the form apart.

The start of next week sees the start of the SFprogression programme IMO it's onwards and upwards to hopefully BIG lifts.

Following an ABA session plan consisting of an initial period of 3x5 followed by a ramped up 1x5 period I'm hoping for some great results.

Current basic stats

29yo

12st 12lbs.

(12lb gain following a lot of yo-up macs courtesy of me wimping out on committing to an all out bulk until recently)

I will include measurements and pics in a later post.

Diet: as mentioned I'm now on a full bulk, potentially until the new sessions are completed.... I'm working on the exact macs tomorrow but will be hitting 3300kcal high fat ED (+300 over maintenance)

I've learnt my strength, weaknesses and encountered my fails so nothing left than to knuckle down and LIFT !!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

wahayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....and it's a gooooooooooooooooooooooo.....whoot whoot! Gymster (cough, see what I did there?).... :bounce:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> wahayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....and it's a gooooooooooooooooooooooo.....whoot whoot! Gymster (cough, see what I did there?).... :bounce:


 :lol: your cunning and often genius play on words often impresses me miss. And welcome in, place wouldn't be the same without you.

All together..... Aaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes blud innit


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Yes blud innit


Wahgwahn!

Better start pulling my weight and do your routine justice dude.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So to update the current macs... I'm looking at hitting the following:

Carbs 155g

Pro 220g

Fats 200g

Sits me nicely at kcal 3300


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In for the win


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> In for the win


Appreciate it mate!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

And we're off!!! 

SFPP session 1

Warm up:

X-trainer 10mins until maintained 160BPM

press ups 1x10

Mountain climbers 1x10 (per side)

16kg KB goblin squats 2x10

Leg swings 20x E/side.

Pistol squats 5xE/leg 30 sec hold

Ham & calf dynamics.

Bar shoulder dislocations 3x5 varied strain.

(I won't post dynamic warm ups in the future)

Face pulls

18kg, 23kg,27kg 1x15










(My happy place  )

Squats:

WARM UP

25kg 2x5

50kg 1x5

70kg 1x3

Working sets 90kg 3x5

SOHP:

W/U

20kg 2x5

25kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

Working sets 45kg 3x5

Bench:

W/U

20kg 2x5

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

Working sets 52.5kg 3x5

Felt awesome this morning, a new lease of life

---assistance fluff ---

Rippetoe tri extensions

EZ bar plus 20kg 3x5

Chins 2x5 1x2

(Felt painfully close to wrecking my right Bi on the 2nd rep so walked away to fight another day)

A little indulgence on my behalf so forgive me but you HAVE to love tricep pump!! 










Right I'm off to eat and generally revel in endorphins ...... Have a great day people and thanks for reading


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back on it as per, I take it you have deloaded a bit and then in a few weeks you pass your previous lifts?

Does this work up to a 1rm or is it 3x5 for the whole program?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Back on it as per, I take it you have deloaded a bit and then in a few weeks you pass your previous lifts?
> 
> Does this work up to a 1rm or is it 3x5 for the whole program?


It's a 10% Deload initially with smaller increments on the lifts mate.

6 weeks 3x5

12weeks 1x5 On the working sets

Great little ramping system.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ramping upto.....a secret comp?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Ramping upto.....a secret comp?


 :lol: once I get my bench sorted.... I will mate


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Better late than never, am in!

13st 12lbs? When did you pile on all that weight mate? Last I noticed we were around the same weight at 12st 9lbs or so a couple of months ago.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Better late than never, am in!
> 
> 13st 12lbs? When did you pile on all that weight mate? Last I noticed we were around the same weight at 12st 9lbs or so a couple of months ago.


FFS!! I've invented a stone in weight... Well spotted mate 

I'm off to edit.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> FFS!! I've invented a stone in weight... Well spotted mate
> 
> I'm off to edit.


Ah I see lol, I was about to start calling you fatboy!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Ah I see lol, I was about to start calling you fatboy!


You may well do at the end of the month


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Yesterday's grub

Carbs 225g

Fats 168g

Protein 260g

Kcal 3452

Pleased considering I haven't started pre planning the family meals yet

In unrelated news, tris and traps humming rather nicely


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

No training this morning courtesy of shooting direct to site so basically I'm gonna hope to train indoors later on... Friday is a wash out too as I'm off work so may double up and train tomorrow as well as its a Deload it's not going to be particularly stressful ... Bit of cardio Saturday then business as usual Monday.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good luck with it, mate!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheeky little cardio come warm up... Decided to get the eldest from school so dusted off the bike.... 5k with a bloody scooter balancing off the front ........ Then make the little one work his butt off keeping up for the 5k back!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

SFPP session 2 (finally)

Now we have a slight problem it's light squats and... Woke up primed and feeling strong as **** (excuse my French)

Necked a different shake for breakfast ...a massive 2scoop gainer shake (200g) with 500ml ice cold semi skimmed ....

Courtesy of @jen muscle fury mass gainer banoffee (which is munch btw)

Fat 23g

Carbs 110g

Pro 94g

Kcal 1023

Hit the gym buzzing.

Xtrainer 10mins

Dynamics

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

Light Squats

20kg 2x5

25kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

47.5kg 3x5

Pendlays

20kg 2x5

35kg 1x5

45kg 1x3

60kg 3x5

Deads

40kg 2x5

60kg 1x5

85kg 1x3

107.5kg 3x5

Dead lifting for fun so alternated sets with DOH and Alternated grip... Speed pulls, sustained holds yada yada, experimented with sitting deep into the initial lift too which was fun.

Hammers 5,5,5,6

--assistance fluff--

After squats:

More squats, rest paused explosive positives

70kg 1x5

90kg 1x10

After pendlays:

Inverted rows

Wide grip OH 3x10

Close grip UH 3x10

After deads

Decline bench 40kg 4x10

Still got plenty of lead in the pencil and Today is gonna be a big food day I think....



LOVE IT!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

That was a brilliant read Jmwst..I love to read journals when someones had a great workout...wahaaayeeeee... :bounce: Have a great day and my tip for this week is......if you are going to scofff yourself daft today, it's always a good idea to sleep sitting up...yup! works for me...:laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> That was a brilliant read Jmwst..I love to read journals when someones had a great workout...wahaaayeeeee... :bounce: Have a great day and my tip for this week is......if you are going to scofff yourself daft today, it's always a good idea to sleep sitting up...yup! works for me...:laugh:


Thankyou flubless, I will show some self control I promise ........... Maybe 

And top tip for digestion one assumes?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounds like that session went well, nice one mate good to see you are working hard.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Sounds like that session went well, nice one mate good to see you are working hard.


Great fun really mate.... Just doing it for the love of it today.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

glad you're enjoying it mate, always good to have a bit of fun whilst training


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> glad you're enjoying it mate, always good to have a bit of fun whilst training


Aye mate, although playtime ends soon enough, couple of sessions and its back to raw basics  just heavier!! Can't wait


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Subbing to this one mate. Great work so far!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Subbing to this one mate. Great work so far!


Cheers mate.... And welcome in, always good having guys popping in to offer advice :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Reigned it in a bit..... Ish 

Bloody snickers bar did the damage IMO :lol:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks good to me, muscle food


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Looks good to me, muscle food


That's the plan mate... Still plenty of room in the old appetite


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm having to control mine ATM, I've planned mine out till morning and it's around 4000cals where I'm trying to stay around 3500 :/


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I'm having to control mine ATM, I've planned mine out till morning and it's around 4000cals where I'm trying to stay around 3500 :/


I had noticed the big eating mate.... You added anything drastic in at all?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Everything I can get my hands on tbh, I eat dinner then half hour later I'm in the fridge again.

I'm trying to stick to around 3500 a day, some days I hit it some days I'm well into the 4000's


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job on the food fellas, 4000 blimey, wouldn't want your food bill


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

First weigh in of the new approach

12st 13 (+1lb)

181lb

81.9kg

Average weekly macs

(After all you don't gain weight in a day)

Protein 280.4g

Carbs 248.6g

Fats 148.9g

Kcals 3456.9

Happy with the gain, it's where I had hoped it would be, carbs slightly higher than desired but only marginally.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Start of routine stats: (belated)

All measurements taken cold...day after rest day.

Chest 41.9"

Quads L 23.4" R 23.7"

Calf L15.02 R 14.9"

Waist 35.8"

Hips 36.7"

Bi L 13.5" R 13.4"

See what happens........


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Strengthforums progressions programme

Session 3

So after spending a few days concentrating on the kids... I expected to be bouncing off the walls today. Sadly I never turned up.. Felt very "disconnected" if that makes sense... So the mornings attempt.

Warm up x trainer 10mins

Dynamics

Face pulls

18kg , 23kg , 27kg 1x15

Squats

W/U

25kg 2x5

50kg 1x5

70kg 1x3

Working sets

90kg 3x5

SOHP

W/U

20kg 2x5

25kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

Working sets

45kg 3x5

Bench

W/U

20kg 2x5

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

Working sets

52.5kg 3x5

Hammer chins 3x5

Session completed without much fuss, Ah well..... Can't win them all.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Strengthforums progressions programme
> 
> Session 3
> 
> ...


Hit all your reps, bud, that's a win to me! I never seem to come back better after time off, it's why I don't like doing deloads etc. but you've blown away the cobwebs, next session will feel better!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As said above you hit your targets so you did what you needed to do.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah I know lads.... I just miss the whole "buzz" thing


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I had one of those kind of workouts last night mate, it didn't feel great but it's a session done and better than sitting down eating crisps :thumbup:

You hit the target weight/reps so that's what matters


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I had one of those kind of workouts last night mate, it didn't feel great but it's a session done and better than sitting down eating crisps :thumbup:
> 
> You hit the target weight/reps so that's what matters


Lol true fella .... Gotta burn off some of the grub some how.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Can't be a superstar every session mate, its how you work through the difficult sessions that you can't be bothered with that separates the dedicated from the lazy.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

don't worry mate, just one of those things


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Has a long chat with the mrs last night seeing as I'm all bent out of sorts... Realised I've been taking too much on in an emotional sense, my mates been involved in a tragic event that's been plastered all over the media recently and I've been dwelling too much on ifs and buts whilst being there for him

.... But nippers b'day party is about to get going so I'm off to eat jelly and play musical statues


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll pm you my address, I want a bit of birthday cake!

Easier said that done mate but no point dwelling on ifs and buts, worrying about things changes nothing and the only thing it achieves is draining you physically, mentally and emotionally. Don't fret about anything, just deal with situations as they arise then move on once they are dealt with.

Hope you are sorted out soon mate, enjoy the wee fellas party.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just made the most if the kids having fun... Instant anti depressant 

Strangely didn't touch the cake but that said I've eaten my own body weight in chicken nuggets.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right.... This mornings blast, and it was a blast ... 38 mins to be precise :lol:

Warm up x trainer 5 mins

Dynamics

High face pulls

18kg, 23kg, 27kg 1x15

Light Squats

W/U

20kg 2x5

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

Working sets

52.5kg 3x5

Concentrated on keeping the bar low.. Opens up my grip to keep it tight so I'm perilously close to loosing a finger racking it!!  more flexing required.

Pendlays

W/U

25kg 2x5

35kg 1x5

50kg 1x3

Working sets

62.5kg 3x5

Love these bad boys.... Latts pumped 

Deads

W/U

45kg 2x5

65kg 1x5

90kg 1x3

Working sets

112.5kg 3x5






I could have pulled and pulled these fookers all day long BUT I behaved, completed my session and trundled off to work


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

deads looking fine mate, could easily have gone for more


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> deads looking fine mate, could easily have gone for more


Just using the Deload to work on drumming a mental form process in if that makes sense mate.

Got a lot of catching up to do on here tonight :lol: journals grow like wildfire round here.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yep miss a couple of days and it takes ages to catch up


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> yep miss a couple of days and it takes ages to catch up


Try keeping up with journals over two forums, its almost a full time job.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Try keeping up with journals over two forums, its almost a full time job.


Lol I keep posting the wrong replies in the wrong forums.... :blink:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

And the priest said only on Tuesday.

Do you get it ???

Any way I'll catch up later Dave.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week 2 weigh in

13st 1lb (+2lb)

183lbs

82.8kg

I confess I haven't counted macs this week I've just endured protein has been usual 200+

This is just courtesy if life and having other pressing issues

Back counting next week.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think once you have a basic understanding of what you need to eat on a daily basis counting everything you eat becomes less important. If like me you eat roughly the same foods every day then there is little need to check every day.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

SFPP Session 5

Xtrainer warm up

Dynamics

Face pulls

18kg, 23kg,27kg 1x15

Squats

W/U

25kg 2x5

55kg 1x5

75kg 1x3

Working sets

95kg3x5

SOHP

W/U

20kg 2x5

25kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

Working sets

45kg 3x5

Bench

W/U

20kg 2x5

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

Working sets

55kg 3x5

Struggled like hell all round today courtesy of yesterday's antics... Pains and aches and god knows what lol....

Gonna feel it tomorrow 

Love it!!

Have a great sun drenched day people, I'm off to "work" at a local cricket ground


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> SFPP Session 5
> 
> Xtrainer warm up
> 
> ...


Good stuff buddy, what're you doing at the cricket pitch? (Other than sunbathing and watching cricket! Lol)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Good stuff buddy, what're you doing at the cricket pitch? (Other than sunbathing and watching cricket! Lol)


Irrigation pumps are dicking about so..... Stringing it out all day today 

And cheers mate. :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im sure he will be "WORKING" hard all day. It's a tough job but he's man enough for it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Im sure he will be "WORKING" hard all day. It's a tough job but he's man enough for it.


Sadly someone has to do it.... *cough*


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

....rather selfless of me really


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Only just noticed you've started a new thread!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Only just noticed you've started a new thread!


Better late than never 

Cheers for swinging by though mate.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

cheers for the like mate, i've shared your page too


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> cheers for the like mate, i've shared your page too


It's a pleasure mate... Every little helps huh.

And thanks.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

SFPP session 6

proudly sponsored by Ram Jam this morning






Xtrainer 10mins HIIT

dynamics

High Face pulls ^^superset with tri extensions

18kg,23kg,27kg 1x15 (1x10)

Had a wait for the rack on my hands you see.

Light squats.

W/U

20kg 2x5

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

Working sets

52.5kg 3x5

Have a lot of fun with these really...it's nice to just snuggle that bar down low and go as deep as possible... Once I've removed the catchers Lol ...first set went ,clang,clang,clang.... You get the idea 

Pendlays

W/U

25kg 2x5

35kg 1x5

50kg 1x3

Working sets

62.5kg 3x5

First set felt incredibly heavy  ..... Strange frame of mind to be in so a stern talking to was administered .... ****ed the last two sets.

Stupid brain.. :no:

Deads

W/U

45kg 2x5

65kg 1x5

90kg 1x3

Working sets

112.5kg 3x5

A little over excited this morning truth be told...nearly launched myself backwards off the lift podium type thing on a couple of warm up reps :lol:

Hammer chins 5x5

(hanging off the side of the TRX machine...which earned me a 10min TRX introduction from the instructor..  he got the hint that I wasn't signing up when I casually wished he a good day and walked off mid sentence...

Any way... Have a lovely day people.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good work modwst, explosive deads are what we like to see!

All these new fangled things you have in the gym nowadays, I'd be lost if I walked into a gym now, I remember the cable x-over thing from years ago but trx machine?

What's that like an all singing, all dancing cable fitness thingamajig?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good work modwst, explosive deads are what we like to see!
> 
> All these new fangled things you have in the gym nowadays, I'd be lost if I walked into a gym now, I remember the cable x-over thing from years ago but trx machine?
> 
> What's that like an all singing, all dancing cable fitness thingamajig?


Lol cheers mate... It's essentially a big frame with straps dangling down for body weight type stuff.....









Not my cup if tea tbf.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well very glad you had fun. Stuff the TRX pick up some weights


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

That gym looks awesome. Quite jealous!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Surely they could have got 2 more squat racks in the space that thing takes up!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> well very glad you had fun. Stuff the TRX pick up some weights


 :lol: roughly the impression the trainer got I think



Si Train said:


> That gym looks awesome. Quite jealous!


I wouldn't be mate ...it's a little rough and ready, cheap and cheerful, the beauty of it is that it has the cardio gear, stacks of machines and obviously the free weights but its all so abused.



faultline said:


> Surely they could have got 2 more squat racks in the space that thing takes up!


I did argue the point in a round about way when they installed the spin bike section... The one rack doesn't go far when it's busy I guess.

Luckily I've found my groove and can pretty much get in it when I need to.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like you're building up a good head of steam there, matey!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Looks like you're building up a good head of steam there, matey!


It's getting there mate :thumb: ........ However


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Man down!! Man down!!










Ok bit excessive but I've woken up feeling like I've been stabbed in the left hammie!!

:thumbdown:

Currently sitting in the office attacking it with a tennis ball (don't ask why I have a tennis ball!!)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What do you reckon, pulled muscle, cramps?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> What do you reckon, pulled muscle, cramps?


Just cramping I hope mate... Easing off as the morning goes. Thankfully


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Just cramping I hope mate... Easing off as the morning goes. Thankfully


Tennis balls work wonders don't they! Glad it's getting better.

Hope you knocked that guy out just for the picture! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Tennis balls work wonders don't they! Glad it's getting better.
> 
> Hope you knocked that guy out just for the picture! Lol


 :lol: say cheese.......

I've got a beasting booked in with @Tassotti tomorrow, come hell or high water.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cracking session today wit @Tassotti ....

Ironed out a few issues, strayed slightly off routine in the interest of working on the lifts.

A lots of highs and lows...but that's the whole purpose of these sessions.

Working on the squats up to current 95kg working sets, through my own admittance I've been slacking on full depth squats courtesy of a form issue I'm aware of....mainly the feet turning out under weight (85kg+) and the bar constantly creeping high.

Attempted to drill the low bar into the sets today until on a 95kg I came clattering into the left side catcher where I was getting the depth.... Caught me well off guard and basically caused all kind of issues.

After that my head got in the way and nothing flowed.. Too high, high bar.... Call it a day.

Outcome: I've decided to drop down 10kg and re run the squats until I'm happy with them.

Bench... Worked on the form... Nailed the 70kg for 1 

.......so I'm happy with maintaining working sets knowing I shouldn't have to roll out of anything for a little while.

SOHP.... Went to 40kg for sets..no issues here.

Talked shop....discussed options.... Enjoyed a chocolate whey... Happy days, great mornings work.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

First official squat injury... The results of the bar pitching high one one rep...










Whole patch skinned


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I once squatted whilst wearing a chain and i had a chain shaped bruise for weeks!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> I once squatted whilst wearing a chain and i had a chain shaped bruise for weeks!


Mate I can honestly say this will be the first of many ....

Although a chain bruise sounds a lot more manly


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> :lol: roughly the impression the trainer got I think
> 
> I wouldn't be mate ...it's a little rough and ready, cheap and cheerful, the beauty of it is that it has the cardio gear, stacks of machines and obviously the free weights but its all so abused.
> 
> ...


That gym is far from rough and ready its a palace compared to where I train.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Until you both train somewhere with a wooden squat rack and in winter have to clear snow off the floor before you start, your both at palaces


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning all...

Just received the YT link from @Tassotti for yesterday's sessions.

Highs and lows.....

Bench 50kg,60kg,70kg (PB)

70 wasn't pretty but it went.... Mental barrier blown  ...

Squats 60kg,80kg,95kg

Including the "clanger rep" where it all went wrong.

SOHP 40kg


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Just received the YT link from @Tassotti for yesterday's sessions.
> 
> ...


Good session, buddy. You did well to come out of that last squat with just a graze, good work pushing yourself to the max!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Good session, buddy. You did well to come out of that last squat with just a graze, good work pushing yourself to the max!


Cheers mate... Remember next time to set my own catchers lol.

Bit hairy though.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Bit hairy though.


Yeah your back is a bit hairy, more on there than on your head mate! heehee

Have I been missed in my absence?

Good to see things are still progressing along nicely bud.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Yeah your back is a bit hairy, more on there than on your head mate! heehee
> 
> Have I been missed in my absence?
> 
> Good to see things are still progressing along nicely bud.


Very droll.... Naturally your witty banter has been greatly missed mate. Lol.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning boys and girls....the theme this week is man flu, I think... Well whatever it is it pole axed me yesterday, pretty much slept 20hrs plus and today I'm a gibbering sweaty mess so needless to say I didn't train yesterday or today.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Morning boys and girls....the theme this week is man flu, I think... Well whatever it is it pole axed me yesterday, pretty much slept 20hrs plus and today I'm a gibbering sweaty mess so needless to say I didn't train yesterday or today.


bummer mate, having just had a few days off feeling icky, I can completely sympathize, get well soon


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> bummer mate, having just had a few days off feeling icky, I can completely sympathize, get well soon


Cheers mate... Guess it was always on the cards really... Maybe a little rest will do me the world of good.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well contrary to popular belief I haven't actually died today... So that's good, still 50/50 on training tomorrow... Desperately want to but I'm gonna have to see how I feel.

And yes I know.... Man up, stop being a tart.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's good, best option really


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Still feeling like I've taken on a no.36 bus and lost but annoyingly not training is taking its toll ... Devil and deep blue sea!

I want to do at least something but know I won't be happy if I go into it half ****d. Friday morning it is then.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Feeling a sense of deja vu here lol have you made it to work today or have you taken a dive?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Feeling a sense of deja vu here lol have you made it to work today or have you taken a dive?


Haha..... Nope I'm at work mate..picked up a heating contract so for the past two days I've been shuffling around a boiler plantroom in far too many layers, sweating the bugger out.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice! Just what you need to sweat it out then.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right now the fog in my head is starting to subside (ish) I'm starting to get my head around recent form on squats....mainly the big problem.

So as I've said before my main problem is the feet rotating on the negative movement.. Initially this was a problem from the off BUT with the introduction of dynamic calf stretches I managed to address and correct the problem.

Alas now the weights are teetering on the 3digit mark the problems returned... I'm assuming due to a stability, over compensating for the weight of the bar now.

A lot of digging has lead me to think I'm suffering ankle, calf and hip flexibility issues so once again I'm on the hunt for more warm ups/ Mobility exercises to see if I can fix myself 

(Any suggestions welcome)

As the saying goes "pride before a fall" so I've knocked another 10kg off the squats sets for time being.

It is worth noting that since birth I've had one Achilles that's been considered "short" in comparison to the other so....... I may well be taking a leak into the wind all together here but it has to be worth a shot.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cripple !


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Cripple !


Solid support from the boss man as ferking usual!!

@rse


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I think stretching is just the same as lifting weight mate, can't expect to end up super supple overnight the same as you can't expect to lift massive weight overnight. Trap I keep falling into with stretching is not pushing any further each time so getting to a point and not getting any more flexible, I blame a couple of snapped ligaments putting the fear of snapping again if stretched too far into me!

When you are stretching are you doing it to warm up before a workout or doing it to actually get more supple?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I think stretching is just the same as lifting weight mate, can't expect to end up super supple overnight the same as you can't expect to lift massive weight overnight. Trap I keep falling into with stretching is not pushing any further each time so getting to a point and not getting any more flexible, I blame a couple of snapped ligaments putting the fear of snapping again if stretched too far into me!
> 
> When you are stretching are you doing it to warm up before a workout or doing it to actually get more supple?


Bit of both really mate...pretty heavy per work out session and then during the week for mobility.

I think I've addressed part of the issue which has worked this far it's now a question of adapting the flexibility work to accompany the new working weights.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!!!

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!!!
> 
> :bounce: :bounce:


Subtle yet effective as per norm flubless


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Subtle yet effective as per norm flubless


 i know, I know...ninja like....ninja like....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Dunno if you've ever tried them but box squats are working great for me ATM, solved the knee caving issue and can choose whatever depth you want, could help your heel turning issues


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Dunno if you've ever tried them but box squats are working great for me ATM, solved the knee caving issue and can choose whatever depth you want, could help your heel turning issues


I've actually emailed my gym about these... The benches I've used in the past have been too high without being able to adjust them.

Certainly something I will reconsider, the second is using the smithy but purely for flexibility work.... Your in a fixed position of movement then without the variables if that makes sense.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Isn't there other things lying around you can use, like bits of wood or steppers etc


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Isn't there other things lying around you can use, like bits of wood or steppers etc


Not really..... Pain in the @rse tbh.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You might look like a Cnut but those silly big rubber ball things that gyms have?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> You might look like a Cnut but those silly big rubber ball things that gyms have?


 :lol: brilliant ......

See me catapulting myself off one going for a power squat !! Although could make the positive a lot easier


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> You might look like a Cnut but those silly big rubber ball things that gyms have?


Now that's a video I would like to see!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

what about the steppers? do they have those? we don't have boxes in my gym either so I use one stepper with both it's legs up, but some of the guys use both steppers, one with the legs up, and the other just laying on top ....man size....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> what about the steppers? do they have those? we don't have boxes in my gym either so I use one stepper with both it's legs up, but some of the guys use both steppers, one with the legs up, and the other just laying on top ....man size....


We have reebok solid plastic stepper things.... Which I mainly use to reach the chin bar :lol:

But I don't know if two stacked would be stable enough


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> We have reebok solid plastic stepper things.... Which I mainly use to reach the chin bar :lol:
> 
> But I don't know if two stacked would be stable enough


yebbut?....yebbut? you don't actually sit on 'em do you? I thought you just sorta...err....bounced your bum off the stepper and off you go? I don't sit on mine, I just let my bum touch slightly then surge up like a lightening streak...BAM BAM BAM!!!!

?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> yebbut?....yebbut? you don't actually sit on 'em do you? I thought you just sorta...err....bounced your bum off the stepper and off you go? I don't sit on mine, I just let my bum touch slightly then surge up like a lightening streak...BAM BAM BAM!!!!
> 
> ?


Firstly I thank you for sharing that mental image with me....yup that's there for life, secondly your spot on...touch and go  I'm just thinking about even touching could wobble them off ....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I use two steppers and the height is just about right and the width is spot on for foot spacings. Also with box squats I don't sit on the steppers I just let my ass touch it then blast back up, it's more of a squat to box.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok.... I'm dosing up on saudafed extra max strength type thing...

I WILL deadlift tomorrow!! ...... Feeling like [email protected] or not!! .....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would leave if for a day or two pal. If your under the weather your session may not be as good as it could be so why not wait and give it 110% as you always do. I know you want to train but don't do it if your not right.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I would leave if for a day or two pal. If your under the weather your session may not be as good as it could be so why not wait and give it 110% as you always do. I know you want to train but don't do it if your not right.


I appreciate what your saying mate... I'm just going stir crazy here lol.

I will see how it sits... If its a no go I will just enjoy a sweat up and see if that shifts it


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Have a good day Jim, Take care buddy.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Have a good day Jim, Take care buddy.


Cheers pal! .... Will be checking in tomorrow to see how you smashed it.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there poorly boy...just checking in on ya......you just take it easy for a bit......

Lazeeeeeeeeeeboydeadtomedeadtome..... :blink: hurrrr hurrrr.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there poorly boy...just checking in on ya......you just take it easy for a bit......
> 
> Lazeeeeeeeeeeboydeadtomedeadtome..... :blink: hurrrr hurrrr.....


Chasing your posts from one forum to another.... In mortally wounded by your blatant and frankly unfounded desertion.

Used, abandoned and alone.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm merely giving you the chance to rest and recoup in silence and allowing your frazzled brain cells to relaaaaaaaaaax from my wise words and professional training advice wot I dispense like chocolate sprinkles over Madagascan vanilla ice cream on a hot lazeeeeee day.....fear not jmwst.....never far from my thoughts....

Cough.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I'm merely giving you the chance to rest and recoup in silence and allowing your frazzled brain cells to relaaaaaaaaaax from my wise words and professional training advice wot I dispense like chocolate sprinkles over Madagascan vanilla ice cream on a hot lazeeeeee day.....fear not jmwst.....never far from my thoughts....
> 
> Cough.....


Sheer poetry


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I know how u feel Jim, I'm sat here scared to cough as it nearly puts me on the floor and thinking maybe in a couple of days I'll be able to do some dips or something, lol I know it's gonna be a good couple of weeks off for me but it's hard to accept.

I'm sure you'll be better tomorrow or Tuesday so no rush pal


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I know how u feel Jim, I'm sat here scared to cough as it nearly puts me on the floor and thinking maybe in a couple of days I'll be able to do some dips or something, lol I know it's gonna be a good couple of weeks off for me but it's hard to accept.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be better tomorrow or Tuesday so no rush pal


I was hoping you we're starting to pull through now mate...

Natures way of saying "great work!- now ease up"


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Pull through? I can't even pull my socks up


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Pull through? I can't even pull my socks up


That bad! ...... Sandals?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Flip flops for the win!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Flip flops for the win!


Now you see I'm assuming you wear a suit for work....+ the flip flops = psychotic security


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So r we training today?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> So r we training today?


We are going to attempt it.... That's all I can say.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Vit c and coffee down, gtg


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right come on tubby...... Time to do this!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well that was an experience..... Fatigued, sweaty, sniffing mess 

SFPP session 6

Face pulls

18,23,35kg 1x15

Warm up included some additional hip flexing work, attacking the legs with a foam roller and knee to wall squats....good shout there @Si Train

Light squats

W/U

20kg 2x5

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

Working sets

52.5kg 3x5

No issues here as expected... So rather than wait till Friday I put a set of slightly heavier squats in to see if any difference was made...still slightly rotating on the first rep... Stopped placed some plates user the heels and went again

Video of feet.... Nothing exciting.

85kg 1x5






Depth greatly improved with minimal rocking on the feet... The vids not brilliant for Angles but the feet were just over 30 degrees at a guess but far far better...

Food for thought.

Pendlays

W/U

25kg 2x5

35kg 1x5

50kg 1x3

Working sets

62.5kg 3x5

Deads

W/U

45kg 2x5

65kg 1x5

90kg 1x3

Working sets

112.5kg 3x5

Nice little ease back into the week.... Nothing taxing lift wise just bumbling a bit with the head fog and associated symptoms lol.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good man Jimmy, take it easy, get rid of that fog and then push on


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> good man Jimmy, take it easy, get rid of that fog and then push on


Cheers mate.. Just feeling good going through the motions.. Worked hard enough to be pleased.

Low bar squats felt awesome too which is a bonus


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Back in the game, must feel good to be training again ..... I will view video at home.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Back in the game, must feel good to be training again ..... I will view video at home.


I do mate... Missed it a lot.

Vids just really my feet lol... More for my own monitoring that anything.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

How did the squats feel?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> How did the squats feel?


Surprisingly easier mate :thumb:

Bar sat nice and low and I think that was courtesy of bring able to concentrate on keeping everything tight rather than sub consciously being concerned with my feet.

Still a little rotation without the plates under the heels but its worked a treat so now a process of keeping up with the flexibility and hip work...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Work Jimmy Looking strong.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Work Jimmy Looking strong.


Lol cheers mate.... Not feeling it yet though


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

SFPP session 7

Warm ups x-trainer

Dynamics

Face pulls

18,23,27kg 1x15

Squats

Seeing as I've put progression on hold for time being until I nail the low bar, or at least become accustomed to setting up each set in this fashion I really need to learn where and at what weight things are breaking down..... So again, squats..

Of which there were, well a few

W/U

30kg 2x5

50kg 1x5

60kg 1x3

Working sets (ish)

Bar nice and low

1.25kg plates under the heels

70kg 1x5

Good depth, no rotation

75kg 1x5

Good depth, no rotation

80kg 2x5

Again happy here...

85kg 1x5

Depth felt good... Asked a lad that is a regular to critique, or at least watch so I could ask questions.

87.5kg 1x5

Bar started to slightly pitch higher...depth was below parallel

90kg 1x5

Fighting to keep the bar low...seems to naturally stabilise itself higher on the traps, first set depth was high (psychological?)

90kg 1x5 again bar struggling to break high, opened up the stance to compensate for depth.... But I was pretty fried now so may have had an impact on form.

70kg 3x5 for drill work mainly.... And getting into the habit of keeping that bar low.

So engrossed in squats time ran away lol!!

SOHP

W/U

20kg 2x5

25kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

Working sets

47.5kg 3x5

Bench

20kg 2x5

35kg 1x5

45kg 1x3

Working sets

57.5kg 3x5

No issues really to report here other than I'm thinking my grip may be tadge narrow on the bench but that's being left till another day.

Some tuck chins 3x5

Because I was feeling a little edgy so to speak.

And off to work I wobble


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great workout, are your feet starting to behave when squatting?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Great workout, are your feet starting to behave when squatting?


 :lol:

They are starting to toe the line a bit better now.

Sorry that was awful  .... Next challenge is to get rid of the plates but all in good time mate :thumb: - cheers again


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Anytime mate


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> SFPP session 7
> 
> Warm ups x-trainer
> 
> ...


Lot of squats there, bud. Hope you're still able to walk today! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Lot of squats there, bud. Hope you're still able to walk today! Lol


  luckily I've escaped doms .... Bit crampy but nothing major


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> luckily I've escaped doms .... *Bit crampy but nothing major*


heeheee..."crampy" that is an odd word isn't it? and the more you say it the stranger it sounds too...crampy....crampy....crampy...hummmmmm...

Anyhooo....morning


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> heeheee..."crampy" that is an odd word isn't it? and the more you say it the stranger it sounds too...crampy....crampy....crampy...hummmmmm...
> 
> Anyhooo....morning


Argh! I hate it when a word does that.... You say it so many times it stops making any sense whatsoever and leaves you wondering if you have actually just made up some sort of guttural sound that your trying to pass off as an actual legitimate word..... Coupled with the sweat inducing fear that at any given moment ... Someone's going to rumble you!!!

Right?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Argh! I hate it when a word does that.... You say it so many times it stops making any sense whatsoever and leaves you wondering if you have actually just made up some sort of guttural sound that your trying to pass off as an actual legitimate word..... Coupled with the sweat inducing fear that at any given moment ... Someone's going to rumble you!!!
> 
> Right?


absolutely!!!!

:no: :laugh: :laugh: awwee...only kidding...I do actually agree.....x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> absolutely!!!!
> 
> :no: :laugh: :laugh: awwee...only kidding...I do actually agree.....x


Little scamp.

I get that quite a bit as it goes .... "Right?.....right? .......... Erm nooo..." Awkward :blink:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That was a fair amount of squatting in that session mate, good luck next time you need to go for a dump!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That was a fair amount of squatting in that session mate, good luck next time you need to go for a dump!


Subtle ..... 

Good as gold thankfully mate.. Will repeat the whole process again first thing tomorrow


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Gonna change your name to Jimmysquatmonster!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Gonna change your name to Jimmysquatmonster!


I just can't stand not being able to do something mate.... Well not how I want to.

Stubborn as a mule.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

hi. Good work Jimmy.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> hi. Good work Jimmy.


Work in progress my man


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

SFPP número 8

Really not feeling today at all!!!

Warm up HIIT spin bike 10minz twisting the resistance nob thing up and down randomly

Dynamics

High face pulls

18,23kg 1x15

Face pulls

18,23,27,35kg 1x15

Cuff stuff....

Foam Rollering (again)

Light squats

W/U

20kg 2x5

30kg 1x5

45kg 1x3

Working sets

57.5kg 3x5

---SQUAT SCHOOL---

Onto the 1.25kg plates

70kg 2x10

Bar nestled nice and Looooooowwwwww

Ver happy boy.

80kg 1x5

90kg 1x4 (don't ask)

Good depth felt very happy.

Bar sitting solid, happy with feet which allowed me to concentrate on keeping the bar locked down

100kg x1

Not happy squatting with these plates under my heels when going heavy.... Too much shuffling about involved.... Another lesson learnt 

Pendlays ...... Nice!!

W/U

25kg 2x5

35kg 1x5

50kg 1x3

Working sets

65kg 3x5

Felt locked and solid at the hips.... Slightly closer grip ensured massive lat contraction through the positives  PUMP!

Deads....deads... DEADS!!!!

W/U

40kg 2x5

70kg 1x5

90kg 1x3

Working sets

117.5kg 3x5

Cardio session :lol: 30-45sec rest period sat into the lift a little more, nice extended hold once locked out, explosive positive movements ..... Sweaty mess !!!

Some fluff cos I was simply "on it!!"

Hammer chins 3x5

Cable tri extensions drop set

45kg 1x8

36kg 1x6

27kg 1x5

18kg 1x5

Jogged back to work, necking my water whey shake.... Yup went everywhere, not an exciting number session but GOD-DAMN I enjoyed it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good one Jim, you enjoyed it and you did plenty, happy days


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> good one Jim, you enjoyed it and you did plenty, happy days


Can't really ask more than enjoying it mate :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Like a man possessed, 1x4 don't ask..............,....,,.,....... Wtf happened!!'n


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Like a man possessed, 1x4 don't ask..............,....,,.,....... Wtf happened!!'n


Haha!........ Erm I couldn't decide if I wanted 3 or 5 reps so split the difference :lol: made perfect sense at the time.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good stuff Jim, great workout, especially as you weren't feeling it!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Good stuff Jim, great workout, especially as you weren't feeling it!


Cheers mate... Tbh once I got a sweat on I was up for it


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Cheers mate... Tbh once I got a sweat on I was up for it


Usually the way, whatever's up with me, I almost always feel better for getting in the gym, even if I end up doing a light session.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Usually the way, whatever's up with me, I almost always feel better for getting in the gym, even if I end up doing a light session.


Monday worked wonders... I completely agree that even doing something works magic.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good work as usual!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Good work as usual!


Thanks mate...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well productive day.... Been shopping and working on my farmers walk : /

Generally played silly buggers with the boy and endured the wrath of the wife in the process..

And worked on a new diet... Low carb recomp incorporating a carb day on Saturday

Would appear the hips are enjoying most the gains at the moment.

Endomorphs gotta do what an endomorphs gotta do.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Interesting development....

How low are we talking here?

And are you calorie cycling too?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Interesting development....
> 
> How low are we talking here?
> 
> And are you calorie cycling too?


7lbs heavier in 3 weeks mate but its becoming obvious where I'm taking it on.... Clearly needs a tweak...

I'm looking at a month initially... +500 training days -300 on rest days with a mid week cardio blast (30-45mins circuits or sprints)

Should still see a gain but just trimming the tub in the process


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Non training










Training

Not a huge difference in macs on the base food (mundane day time stuff)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So it's just fats your changing, will you be having a carb up day once a week?

What weight are you now? Those fats look a tad high to me, could be wrong though


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> So it's just fats your changing, will you be having a carb up day once a week?
> 
> What weight are you now? Those fats look a tad high to me, could be wrong though


Hovering around the 13.7 mark, but the only gains I'm noticing is round the hips.

Recently carbs have been nearer the 300g mark so I'm reducing them by over 50%

The idea being insulin based mate.... Lower the insulin release to force the body to rely on the fatty acid stores,

Then increase the carbs one day per week to hammer the glycogen.

Trial and error


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

All sounds good, trial n error as you say, looking at your macs again I see nearly all your carbs are sugars, is it just milk your taking in as carbs?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> All sounds good, trial n error as you say, looking at your macs again I see nearly all your carbs are sugars, is it just milk your taking in as carbs?


Milk and a banana really mate... Only carb sources.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hardcore mate, I'll be following closely see how you do.

Total recomp as in 0lb loss/gain?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Hardcore mate, I'll be following closely see how you do.
> 
> Total recomp as in 0lb loss/gain?


That's the plan mate....

Just till I get some fat shifted then will lean bulk

Tbh my diets been a bit dirty recently so i need this to kick my arise into gear


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

In order for your diet experiment to work you need a control, to help you out I will offer to do that job. I will continue to eat at my current level and you can introduce your changes. That way you will have something to measure your results against.

We seem to be roughly the same height and weight at the moment, I'm 5ft 8 and 13st 6 and so after your first month we can compare and contrast. Of course this will mean I need to keep eating huge amounts of yummy food but I'm willing to do this for you. As you know I record my measurements weekly so we will have a good starting point.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> In order for your diet experiment to work you need a control, to help you out I will offer to do that job. I will continue to eat at my current level and you can introduce your changes. That way you will have something to measure your results against.
> 
> We seem to be roughly the same height and weight at the moment, I'm 5ft 8 and 13st 6 and so after your first month we can compare and contrast. Of course this will mean I need to keep eating huge amounts of yummy food but I'm willing to do this for you. As you know I record my measurements weekly so we will have a good starting point.


that is a truly selfless act or goodwill on your behalf.

I doff my cap sir !


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's actually not a bad idea if your both at the same stage, measurements and pics to start and finish, 1 month!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> That's actually not a bad idea if your both at the same stage, measurements and pics to start and finish, 1 month!


Nice idea mate.....

I will work out some measurements tonight or tomorrow and get some pics up.

Huff..... Super organised to the mm measurements :lol:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Gut , quad, chest and arm measurements.

Back double Bicep, side tricep, front most muscular pics.

1 month, compere.

Tbh I'd be all over with you both if I wasn't a cripple


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Gut , quad, chest and arm measurements.
> 
> Back double Bicep, side tricep, front most muscular pics.
> 
> ...


Well there's gonna be plenty of opportunity... Running this for a month if I balls it up next month could be a new challenge lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

When I'm back training I'll need a challenge so keep me posted


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've just got my micrometer back from calibration.

I will get some measurements tomorrow and some pics


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> When I'm back training I'll need a challenge so keep me posted


I always welcome a challenge mucker.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I've just got my micrometer back from calibration.
> 
> I will get some measurements tomorrow and some pics


 :lol: micrometer


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If we stick the measurements and pics in the natty thread we wont clog up your journal.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> If we stick the measurements and pics in the natty thread we wont clog up your journal.


Ok mate.... Will pop them in there tomorrow at some point.

Better dust off the laptop and get reacquainted with excel


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We could start a new thread and get some others to join in or put it out in the natty journal and see if any of the other lads want to join in who may be trying different diets or training etc. We can all learn of each other.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> We could start a new thread and get some others to join in or put it out in the natty journal and see if any of the other lads want to join in who may be trying different diets or training etc. We can all learn of each other.


Either which way I'm happy pal.... If you wanna launch a new thread that's cool.. The more the merrier, it's all a source of info if you catch my drift.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll get on it once the kids are bathed and put to bed. They are currently destroying the loving room.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'll get on it once the kids are bathed and put to bed. They are currently destroying the loving room.


Snap! I've got a huge Thomas tank set up :lol: the OH is doing her nut cos we have migrated into the hallway


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I managed to get mine to sit down with me to watch Italy v brazil :-0


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> We could start a new thread and get some others to join in or put it out in the natty journal and see if any of the other lads want to join in who may be trying different diets or training etc. We can all learn of each other.


I'm sure al and a few others will be in.

There's 2 10 week challenges ongoing ATM so the 1 month might appeal to others

P.s I'll be the cheerleader


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Soooo....errrrmmmm....wut are we all joining in on now? And do I need to

1) get nekkid in any way, if so I'm out

2) utilise any sort of memory function?, if so I'm out

3) give any or all of my gummi bears away, if so I'm so out I'm standing in the bus stop down the road :cool2:

Evening men by the way....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I wouldn't say nekkid, this ain't the adult lounge...... 

Just some mandatory pics, all welcome


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DAMMIT!!!...... There goes my Saturday night.

Huff.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> I wouldn't say nekkid, this ain't the adult lounge......
> 
> Just some mandatory pics, all welcome


Oh sod....nekkid pics with some clothes....guess I'm out...ah well....good job really...couldn't bare the looks of disbelief at my perfectly honed bod staring out at y'all.....lolol ?.....

Will remain in support mode instead....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You can be a cheerleader with me  I have torn intercostals so can't take part  might just do the diet part


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> You can be a cheerleader with me  I have torn intercostals so can't take part  might just do the diet part


Eeeek! Torn intercostal a...ouch! Poor you.....in that case you can have the bigger Pom poms and I will trail behind with the smaller ones...cool...thankyou...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Your doing the flips and twirls though, I'll be shuffling around with my big Pom pom's


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Your doing the flips and twirls though, I'll be shuffling around with my big Pom pom's


Oi! Keep your big Pom poms to yourself.

Hands where I can see em people.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

SFPP número 9

Spin bike warm up... 10mins HIIT

dynamics

Foam roller work

Facepulls

18kg 2x15 with rotation

23,27kg 1x15 standard

Cuff pulls

SQUAT SCHOOL

back onto the plates again

40kg 2x5

50kg 1x5

60kg 1x5

72.5kg 3x10

Bar is sitting low as almost second nature now so decision time

Despite the 70S feeling easy... I'm hitting depth, my feet behave, my knees feel great so I will start building up from here.

Marathon not a sprint.... Marathon not sprint!!



Bench press

W/U

20kg 2x5

30kg 1x5

45kg 1x3

Working sets

57.5kg 3x5

EPIPHANY!! Well I say that I actually had a little help. A resident PT mooches over and after a conversation basically revolving around why my bench hasn't really improved (apparently it has been noticed :blink: )

So she spotted for me.... And forced my grip wider, pinky just inside the smooth indent in the bar.... Felt a lot stronger, her theory was that I was compensating for my shoulder feeling dodgy by bringing in the grip- thus using the tris more than the chest..... Time shall tell but feeling optimistic

SOHP

Well..... Ish, kinda :lol;

Couldn't get near anywhere to press the bar from a loaded position so for a change.

CLEAN AND PRESS (each rep, press was strict)

W/U

20kg 2x5

25kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

Working sets

47.5kg 3x5

Good clean hard work 

Bit of fluff after... Nothing worth noting.

No carbs yet


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> SFPP número 9
> 
> Spin bike warm up... 10mins HIIT
> 
> ...


Good stuff, Jimmy. Hope the new grip on bench helps you hit some new PR's


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Good stuff, Jimmy. Hope the new grip on bench helps you hit some new PR's


Cheers mate... We can but try these things


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

With a wider grip the bar has less distance to travel which should help the lift. I put my ring or index finger on the smooth section which for me feels the most natural position. Too close and my triceps take too mush of the pressure, too wide and the form goes to pot. With bench I think its a case of you either can or can't bench. I find I just hit a point and it stops dead and after a while I just give up out of pure frustration.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> With a wider grip the bar has less distance to travel which should help the lift. I put my ring or index finger on the smooth section which for me feels the most natural position. Too close and my triceps take too mush of the pressure, too wide and the form goes to pot. With bench I think its a case of you either can or can't bench. I find I just hit a point and it stops dead and after a while I just give up out of pure frustration.


I think I just need to find my natural groove with it.... Frustrating but rewarding


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well hopefully the BP will move on now, you do need to keep a wide grip to keep those tris out of the equation, well let's see


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> well hopefully the BP will move on now, you do need to keep a wide grip to keep those tris out of the equation, well let's see


I'm open to all suggestions , adaptations and problems


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i think you should see what happens with this, just make sure that you grip the bar really tight and almost try to bend it as you push up


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My polish guy told me to try and push your hands together whilst gripping the bar as hard as you can. This will engage the pectoral muscles, he also told me to press the bar straight up and down keeping it roughly in line with the nipple or slightly lower but the important part is ensuring it travels in a straight path.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Interesting points lads.

I have probably neglected bench form research if I'm honest.

Will have a play with the points mentioned Friday, something must be working as I have a slight hint of chest doms.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Even though my chest training isnt the best and I struggle my chest hurts the next day every time.

How were the hill sprints ???


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Even though my chest training isnt the best and I struggle my chest hurts the next day every time.
> 
> How were the hill sprints ???


Hmmmm... Pec contraction on the lift is guaranteed to work really mate.

Hill sprints.. Great fun, wobbly, watering mouth, lung burning fun.

I'm a looooong way off match fitness these days apparently.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've not been match fit for years.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

End of the comp you'll be killing it mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm hoping to keep it up after comp.... Also toying with getting back into the seniors :lol:

I don't mean dating OAPs .... :blink:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

hee hee...ullo...long time no see?...pft.....hill sprints, hill sprints do da dayeeeee...oh wait!...:laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> hee hee...ullo...long time no see?...pft.....hill sprints, hill sprints do da dayeeeee...oh wait!...:laugh:


Hello stranger  ........


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I'm hoping to keep it up after comp.... Also toying with getting back into the seniors :lol:
> 
> I don't mean dating OAPs .... :blink:


what a disappointment, was creating all kinds of images


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> what a disappointment, was creating all kinds of images


Lol... Cheers mark, now I'm having visions at this ungodly hour.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> what a disappointment, was creating all kinds of images


woah there mister...steadeeeeeee...steadeeeee......:laugh:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> woah there mister...steadeeeeeee...steadeeeee......:laugh:


haha so how old are you Flubs


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> haha so how old are you Flubs


Now surely a gentleman never asks


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Now surely a gentleman never asks


i have never professed to be a gentleman :devil2:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

SFPP numberio 10

Warm up static bike 10mins & 160BPM

dynamics

Cuff stuff

Rollering

Face pulls

With rotation 18,27,27kg 1x10

Standards 27,35kg 1x15

Light squats

W/U

20kg 2x5

35kg 1x5

50kg 1x3

Working sets

62.5kg 3x5

No plates under heels today 

Felt goooooooood

Pendlays

W/U

25kg 2x5

40kg 1x5

50kg 1x3

Working sets

67.5kg 3x5

Deads

W/U

67.5kg 2x5

75kg 1x5

90kg 1x3

Working sets

120kg 3x5

Nice mixed of powering the bar off the floor and keeping it very collective and methodical.

Nice and easy session... Worked up a sweat 

Some fluff after, hanging leg raises and what not.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another solid session, when does it change to the next phase ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Another solid session, when does it change to the next phase ?


Lol 2 weeks mate... Steady increase until then and I'm just hitting the numbers I finished 5x5 on now.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

BOOOM!!....cough, splutter ..... Crawl

Fasted

40mins HIIT based Cardio

5mins warm/cool down, light jogging

15mins continuous 70M sprint circuits

15mins continuous hill sprints

Messy to say the least... And before a days grafting, I must be mad.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> BOOOM!!....cough, splutter ..... Crawl
> 
> Fasted
> 
> ...


I'm afraid I have to agree with you!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i don't envy you in the slightest, but keep up the good work


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> i don't envy you in the slightest, but keep up the good work


 :lol: ..... Cheers matey


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh FFS!! What a dogged session... Everything was a total ball ache and a total grind.

Zero enthusiasm (actual considered walking away a fair few times) .... Zero energy just bollocs! ......

Warm up spin bike

Dynamics

Roller work

Face pulls 18,23,27kg 1x15

Squats

W/U

30kg 2x5

60kg 1x5

70kg 1x5

Working sets on the plates

75kg 3x5 (+2.5kg)

---squat school---

65kg 3x10 on the plates

70kg 1x8

SOHP

W/U

20kg 2x5

25kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

Working sets

47.5kg 3x5

Bench wider grip as instructed

W/U

20kg 2x5

35kg 1x5

45kg 1x3

Working sets

60kg 3x5

Some fluff after, don't know why.

Just..... Whatever :lol:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

never mind mate, what's done is done, crack on and make the next session a good one


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> never mind mate, what's done is done, crack on and make the next session a good one


It's alright mate.... I completed everything as per the programme so I'm happy enough.

It may well simply be due to the new diet but I will know more next week.

Nothing a tweak can't fix


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like the carb depletion is kicking in, do u have a planned carb up day?

Also have you considered eca?

Has the benefits of being a fat burner and a stimulant, great for when cutting carbs out!

I'm gonna have a dabble myself in the coming weeks


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi oi you....you and I both had an engery out it seems...lol...so supporting you in all matters..hahahaha....hey you! sometimes we get sessions like this, we re-coup and then we get a really good session...go with it...you know I'm right hey?...have a great weekend....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We all have bad days at the office from time to time. It could be your body adjusting to the new diet but as you say you will need to see how it goes next week and may have to adjust the diet a little. Chin up old boy..


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Sounds like the carb depletion is kicking in, do u have a planned carb up day?
> 
> Also have you considered eca?
> 
> ...


It's booked in tomorrow 

Looking forward to the "glycogen swell" because I'm feeling very flat in all aspects lol.

Will look into it bud. Due an order soon.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oi oi you....you and I both had an engery out it seems...lol...so supporting you in all matters..hahahaha....hey you! sometimes we get sessions like this, we re-coup and then we get a really good session...go with it...you know I'm right hey?...have a great weekend....


I know your right..... Wise flubsy wisdom

And the tinter net support always greatly received. 

And you miss x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> We all have bad days at the office from time to time. It could be your body adjusting to the new diet but as you say you will need to see how it goes next week and may have to adjust the diet a little. Chin up old boy..


Your probably bang on the money mate... If it rolls into next week I will just add a few cheeky carbs pre session. :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If you decide to get some don't buy the 'readymade' stuff, it's not real ethredrine.

I've come across how to acquire the real, original stuff


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> If you decide to get some don't buy the 'readymade' stuff, it's not real ethredrine.
> 
> I've come across how to acquire the real, original stuff


Oh pray do tell....

Chest-eze, aspirin and pro plus??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Been researching?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Been researching?


I may have been


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Heisenberg???


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Heisenberg???


German physicist ??


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> German physicist ??


Breaking Bad (tv show) chemistry teacher turned crystal meth manufacturer with the street name Heisenberg. You know you're funny when you have to explain your jokes! Lol

Good show, well worth a watch.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Breaking Bad (tv show) chemistry teacher turned crystal meth manufacturer with the street name Heisenberg. You know you're funny when you have to explain your jokes! Lol
> 
> Good show, well worth a watch.


Haha... I thought we had strayed into the realms of quantum physics.

Actually makes the original joke more poignant


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Little bit of an update.... I've decided to put the SFPP on hold for the minute, many reasons but the key one being that with the squat form giving me grief and the bench being.... Well what my bench is.

I had an old buddy pop down to the area this weekend and we got chatting, he's old school spit and sawdust, squat till your nose bleeds kinda guy with a lot of experience in PLing and strength training and pretty much told me I'm not doing this system the justice it deserves,

And I kinda have to agree.... I can see myself stalling very early into this programme....

So he's down for a while with work and has kindly offered to work on my main lifts using his preferred coaching technique to find out exactly where I'm breaking down.... Plus he gets an excuse to hit the gym again.

Once he's done he is confident I can pick up and plough on with the SFPP and theoretically hit the ramping phase with new 1rms in mind.

From the details he's sent me today it looks very upper/lower 531 in essence but with predefined secondary exercises.... Not entirely happy with the idea of all the fluff.. But I've been assured it helps gain strength.

Each session (of which there are 4 per week) revolve around squats, bench, deads, press hitting each lift hard and heavy one session each a week.

Went through the press session with him this morning which I will write up this evening

So it's a mini break from the PP in order to correct form and iron out my "weaknesses" which according to my mucker are "evident, inherent and lazy" :lol:

I know one thing this wont be an easy ride.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

SOHP day.

Dynamics, light cuff and face pulls.

SOHP (ME) maximal effort for the primary exercise working up to a single max set that meets or exceeds the required reps.

(Based on a 50kg 1x5 max)

W/U

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

Working sets

35kg 1x5

40kg 1x5

45kg 1x5+ (ended at 8)

DB bench

(SME sub maximal effort) working within the rep range of 8-12 stopping before failure is reached)

15kg 3x12 (too light IMO)

DB rows

(SME sub maximal effort) working within the rep range of 8-12 stopping before failure is reached)

15kg 3x12 (again too light)

DB INCLINE REVERSE FLY

(RE repetition effort working within the ranges of 12-20reps taken to concentric failure)

10kg 1x20 1x15 1x13

EZ BAR CURLS

(RE repetition effort working within the ranges of 12-20reps taken to concentric failure)

EZ+ 20kg 1x16 1x13 1x12

Moaned and groaned all the way through a 45min beasting.... Generally being abused in many ways..

I will try and ween the logical information behind the exercises when I can.

Squat day tomorrow


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Was this with your mate?

Very different from what your used to


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A bit of variety in the workout, will give your body a good stimulus to grow and the fluffy stuff will support your big lifts. Looks like an interesting system.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Yup this is what he's decided I should do to improve the lifts....I guess I can only go by trial and error for now.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well from what I read 5 3 1 is an excellent system and should defo get your lifts up


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Yup this is what he's decided I should do to improve the lifts....I guess I can only go by trial and error for now.


Sounds very exciting mate, a friend of my dads used to be an international power lifter, and last time I saw him he gave me similar advice. Looking forward to seeing how you get on.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Well from what I read 5 3 1 is an excellent system and should defo get your lifts up


Well I can't argue with the system mate... But I have always gone with the idea that if for example you want to bench heavier, you bench more but as I've said I'm being guided by someone that I'm putting a level of trust in, but the beauty is that he's a mate and we can approach it as an experiment.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Sounds very exciting mate, a friend of my dads used to be an international power lifter, and last time I saw him he gave me similar advice. Looking forward to seeing how you get on.


Cheers bud, will be interesting to see whee I stand at the end of it.... Although the assistance/corrective side is going to take some getting used to lol.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

looking forward to seeing how things progress now, should be very interesting


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Read earlier on the other forum about your hospital visit last night, hope the nippers ok pal, get some rest yourself


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

How do jmwst....Ickle Jmwst Ben in the hossie? Awweeeee....oh dear, that is scary news....hope he's ok now, but I'm sure he must be if they released him...poor you and mrs Jim....that must ave been awful for you both. Take care dude....x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> How do jmwst....Ickle Jmwst Ben in the hossie? Awweeeee....oh dear, that is scary news....hope he's ok now, but I'm sure he must be if they released him...poor you and mrs Jim....that must ave been awful for you both. Take care dude....x





faultline said:


> Read earlier on the other forum about your hospital visit last night, hope the nippers ok pal, get some rest yourself


Thanks guys..... Little legs is doing fine and dandy. Just dealing with the fall out that usually follows these things. Tired and testy household.

Business as usual should resume tomorrow


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Thanks guys..... Little legs is doing fine and dandy. Just dealing with the fall out that usually follows these things. Tired and testy household.
> 
> Business as usual should resume tomorrow


Really glad everything's alright, mate. Go easy on the beatings for the next few days though!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Really glad everything's alright, mate. Go easy on the beatings for the next few days though!


 :lol:

Too much of a scare to administer beatings for

Months I reckon.

Little tyke got hold of some bleach when in someone's care... So the whole ingestion, poisoning thing was obviously a very real scare.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> :lol:
> 
> Too much of a scare to administer beatings for
> 
> ...


Oh Christ! So sorry mate, that's horrific. Hope there's no damage done.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Oh Christ! So sorry mate, that's horrific. Hope there's no damage done.


Thankfully mate he only mouthed the bottle we think so no damage done but that was a very scary 8 hrs- as that's the waiting period for respiratory symptoms.

Bloody kids!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh blimey, they know how to put you through it don't they


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> oh blimey, they know how to put you through it don't they


Uncanny lol.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right fancied a full body blast just to get into the swing of things....reignited the passion nicely and after a poor weeks food and sleep I was pleasantly surprised.

Warm up 3km on a 13% incline speed 10 ....no idea but I got very sweaty.

So to strip the session down to the main facts

Legs:

Squat 80kg 1x10

Sldl 100kg 1x10

Plate loaded Leg press 150kg 2x20

Chest

Incline bench 50kg 1x10

Decline 60kg 1x10

DB press 20kg 2x10

Back

DL 100kg 1x10 120kg1x5 150kg1x6

Pendlays 60kg 2x10 80kg 1x8

Wide grip chins 2x5

Traps

Shrugs 100kg 1x10

Shoulders

DB press 18kg 2x10

Lat raise 10kg 1x10

Rear delt raise 14kg 1x15

Bi's

Concentration curls 18kg 2x10

Tris

Half cable stack rope pull downs 2x10

Calfs

Seated raise 50kg 1x10 1x8

Abs

Decline crunch +20kg 2x10

Feel a lot better for that I tell ya..... Back to real business Monday.

I'm determined to get my lifts through the roof!! ......amazing what a little rest time can do for your determination

Have a great day people.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Put some work in there son!

Hope the DOMS subside by Monday's session


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh blow the cobwebs away


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Put some work in there son!
> 
> Hope the DOMS subside by Monday's session





mark_star said:


> oh blow the cobwebs away


Get the feeling I'm going to be in a world of pain tomorrow


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fine workout there Jim. As said above just wait for the aching body, monkey bath required.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Fine workout there Jim. As said above just wait for the aching body, monkey bath required.


Plenty of post session statics and an evening of foam rollering should keep the worst at bay .....,lo "should"


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

An evening on the Guinness should help you with the pain :beer:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> An evening on the Guinness should help you with the pain :beer:


Nope! ...... No more sauce 

I've had my fill for a few months now


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there...hope fuzzy felt boy is chugging around happily today....have a great weekend...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there...hope fuzzy felt boy is chugging around happily today....have a great weekend...


And you miss.....

And yup running around like a Tasmanian devil as we speak


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> And yup running around like a Tasmanian devil as we speak


Great! that's wut I like to hear, Tasmanian devil tendencies...now ...whoooooooo does that remind me of?.....:laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Great! that's wut I like to hear, Tasmanian devil tendencies...now ...whoooooooo does that remind me of?.....:laugh:


Hang on!!!..........oh no no no dear lord I couldn't keep up!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Hang on!!!..........oh no no no dear lord I couldn't keep up!!


resistance is futile

resistance is futile

resistance is futile

resistance is futile


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> resistance is futile
> 
> resistance is futile
> 
> ...


Lalalalala I'm not listening


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi oi....just swooshing by like the ninja that I am....hope you are ok, and Ickle taz....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oi oi....just swooshing by like the ninja that I am....hope you are ok, and Ickle taz....


Welcome presence and distraction...... Me and taz are currently gardening.. Which involves me lopping trees and him.... Well bouncing on a trampoline


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Welcome presence and distraction...... Me and taz are currently gardening.. Which involves me lopping trees and him.... Well bouncing on a trampoline


Awwweeee...lol.thazzmaboi! Clearly supervising the height of the trees which he can check at the top of his bounce.....clearly....hope he's got a hat on in this sun...or hair? :laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Awwweeee...lol.thazzmaboi! Clearly supervising the height of the trees which he can check at the top of his bounce.....clearly....hope he's got a hat on in this sun...or hair? :laugh:


He's supervising something alright! ......namely me 

And yes.... He has hair (cheeky) AND a hat !!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> He's supervising something alright! ......namely me
> 
> And yes.... He has hair (cheeky) AND a hat !!


Oooop..sorry...I wasn't being rude....I'm afraid I just chat like I was hanging over the fence...durrrrppp...that's the northerner in me...

Still wub me? Lololol......


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

He just has hair envy........

Afternoon everyone


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> He just has hair envy........
> 
> Afternoon everyone


Oh yes! Of course...I didn't think of that....laawwwwd...I do hope he hasn't got Ickle Taz strapped to the trampoline and is currently lopping hair off to make hisself a wig!....lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oooop..sorry...I wasn't being rude....I'm afraid I just chat like I was hanging over the fence...durrrrppp...that's the northerner in me...
> 
> Still wub me? Lololol......


I would never assume it was ever intended in any other way than banter....... Don't you panic miss lol.

:wub:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> He just has hair envy........
> 
> Afternoon everyone


 

I'm a baldy and proud !


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I'm a baldy and proud !


Makes you a faster swimmer!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I really can't believe my luck at the moment....playing silly buggers and having an impromptu run out during a charity game of sevens yesterday evening I've wrecked my wrist lol.... Feels like its tendon or something that's strained, sprained.... Whatever.

Supporting any form of weight isn't an option today so....legs it is tomorrow then.

Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well from bad too worse... Eldest boy came back from his dads yesterday with a stomach virus.. Charming. So naturally the only one that has escaped so far is the OH.

getting quite disheartened now.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Well from bad too worse... Eldest boy came back from his dads yesterday with a stomach virus.. Charming. So naturally the only one that has escaped so far is the OH.
> 
> getting quite disheartened now.


Hey you...no being disheartened on my watch baldy!!!! you can still train other bits of you even with a dickie wrist right?....think of Greshie and his two broken wrists...eoouufff! Little Taz is out of the woods on his now hey?....and your eldest will get over the tummy bug.....

C'mawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn mister!...haveanugg (((((((((((((0))))))))))

Train your legs, your abs, your calves, hammies, do sprinting...guffawwww....still stuff you can do...it won't be long before you're back on the ball my t'winternet fwend.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey you...no being disheartened on my watch baldy!!!! you can still train other bits of you even with a dickie wrist right?....think of Greshie and his two broken wrists...eoouufff! Little Taz is out of the woods on his now hey?....and your eldest will get over the tummy bug.....
> 
> C'mawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn mister!...haveanugg (((((((((((((0))))))))))
> 
> Train your legs, your abs, your calves, hammies, do sprinting...guffawwww....still stuff you can do...it won't be long before you're back on the ball my t'winternet fwend.....


Alas good lady, if I could...... I would.

Running on empty and even diaralite doesn't want to stay in the system 

Huff.... But thanks for the pep talk


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So u have a sprained wrist AND the stomach bug?

Life's kicking you in the nuts mate, tell it to fcuk off and just try to keep your spirits up till the gloom passes.

Things WILL get better trust me


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> So u have a sprained wrist AND the stomach bug?
> 
> Lif*e's kicking you in the nuts mate,* tell it to fcuk off and just try to keep your spirits up till the gloom passes.
> 
> Things WILL get better trust me


well, we don't want that or he will be having problems!....:laugh: but FL is right...it will pass....a bit like your eerrrmm...cough..bottom stuff.....

AWWWEEEEEEEE c'mawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn!!! I was trying humour...I was, I was I was.....errrmmm...I was right?....  

I know...leave now, right this minute and never darken your doorstep until tomorra?....or later today mebbe?....two days? 3 at the most right?...pft....heheheheee...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning boys and girls....

Apologies for going AWOL.. Virus or something pretty much put me in bed since Monday afternoon, 20+ hrs of sleep a day and not a lot else has taken its toll over the last three days.

Will try and introduce some food today... Although the thought of it already makes me wish I was back in bed asleep.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good to hear your back in the game :thumbup:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good to hear your back in the game :thumbup:


Cheers mate.... Gonna be a softly softly approach though. Reintroduce the food and probably begin training next week.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

poor boy, chicken soup it is then


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> poor boy, chicken soup it is then


Water and whey today.... Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Stoopid is as stoopid does

Low bar squats

60kg 1x16 1x10

SOHP

45kg 1x10 40kg 1x8

Deads

100kg 1x10 120kg 2x5

Smith bench

60kg 1x8 1x6

Pendlays

65kg 1x8 60kg 1x10

Some isolation machine fluff to make myself feel better....

Weak as a kitten.

On a positive note the casein stayed down last night so I'm going whole foods today!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it's a start, should be back on track in no time


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there jmwst.....good to know your heading back to solid food, and well done for getting to the gym...it could have been awful but you didn't do so bad considering you've been really knocked the lady few days....hope you're enjoying the sun...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there jmwst.....good to know your heading back to solid food, and well done for getting to the gym...it could have been awful but you didn't do so bad considering you've been really knocked the lady few days....hope you're enjoying the sun...


Firstly swit-swoooooo

Secondly thanks flublet, things are getting back to normal little by little


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So putting the debacle that was the last two weeks behind me it's time to get things back on track.

Too bloody hot to sleep last night so eventually gave up at 4am, packed my bag and decided on a gentle 3k jog-a-bout round the meadows.

Quickly escalated into a guesstimate cross country courtesy of a thick rolling mist but still enjoyable enough.

Just chugging a pre-gym shake and enjoying the sunrise.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Houston we have a problem!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

This mornings antics ...... Sitting there on a static bike flicking through the playlist when this sweaty paw grabs my collar and hauls me to my feet... Yup my mate arrived and decided I had to get my "scrawny ****" into gear.

Nice surprise ...... 

Warm up

Incline 10% speed 8 treadmill blast 5mins.

Dynamics

Face pulls 18,23,27kg 1x15 each set superset with rotations.

Squats (Max effort)

Working on a 5x5 max of 70kg so still working on squat school.

Warm up

25kg 1x5

35kg 1x5

Working sets

45kg 1x5

55kg 1x5

60kg 1x5 then as many as poss which was 10

Rest period 60secs

Treadmill 3mins speed 9 -again ??

Leg press (sub max effort 8-12rep range)

(Plated leg press)

125kg 3x12

Rest period 60secs

Full range of motion, Knees virtually under my sodding chin

Leg extensions (repetition effort taking to concentric failure)

40kg 1x20

40kg 1x20

40kg 1x15

Rest period 45s

Burning up like a good un

Treadmill 5mins speed 8 - seriously?

Seated leg curls (repetition efforts concentric failure)

25kg 1x20

25kg 1x20

25kg 1x 18

Rest period 45secs

Barbell calf raise on a block of wood

80kg 3x15

Now they hurt like hell!!!!

I'm really not used to this style of training, or the constant volley of abuse that I was getting :lol:

Quick static stretch session and off to work I wobble


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah, get your scrawny ass into gear :laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> yeah, get your scrawny ass into gear :laugh:


Surround sound beasting!! :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning....funny?...I feel I've seen that piccies somewhere before....hummm...nope...must be dreaming....  have a lovely day...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning....funny?...I feel I've seen that piccies somewhere before....hummm...nope...must be dreaming....  have a lovely day...


Cheeky 

And you miss .....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice picture. Nice session.

I bet you felt every step on the way up and down those stairs. Should be even more fun tomorrow when the DOMS kick in. Enjoy....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Nice picture. Nice session.
> 
> I bet you felt every step on the way up and down those stairs. Should be even more fun tomorrow when the DOMS kick in. Enjoy....


Haha cheers mate... I think.

Been stretching out the old legs most of the day where possible..thought I was being a smart **** and keeping things flowing. Alas just sitting Down in doors and the OH uses my thigh to push herself up off the sofa...

Yep.... Nearly hit the ceiling.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Might need a hand putting your socks on tomorrow.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Might need a hand putting your socks on tomorrow.


Might use a bit of savvy and just kip in the garden fully dressed ready for work tomorrow


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Might use a bit of savvy and just kip in the garden fully dressed ready for work tomorrow


Good call in this heat.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ahahahaha I've come to the conclusion there is something seriously wrong with me.

Hit the woods on the old mudder










Found a bench next to a suitable tree

Tri cep dips 1x50

Push ups 1x40

Hammer chins 1x25

Cooked!!

Deads in 10 hrs


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice ride in the early evening sun, beats running on a treadmill staring at a plain wall. Good cardio session.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Nice ride in the early evening sun, beats running on a treadmill staring at a plain wall. Good cardio session.


Yeah mate it was nice to have a blast about... I had forgotten how hard hitting the trails can be at times ... Leg doms from hell this morning.

But onwards and upwards.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Dead lift session

Warm up incline treadmill blast 5mins

Dynamics

Face pulls 18,23,27kg 1x15

Superset with rotations

Deads lift (ME)

Working off a 120kg 5x5 max

W/U

45kg x5

65kg x5

Working sets

80kg x5

90kg x5

110kg x5+ which was 15 :lol:

Earnt me a bolloking because it was supposed to be "a lifting session not Fing cardio!!"

Point taken..... But great fun though.

Quick 3min treadmill blast to get the legs glowing again.

Front squats (SM-E)

40kg 3x12

Glute ham raises (RE)

BW 20,10,20

Hanging leg raise (RE)

BW 20,20,20

My god that was a sweaty session....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha cardio king


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> haha cardio king


Lower back is starting to disagree with that statement


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

at 15 rep set, so it should


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> at 15 rep set, so it should


Fair comment


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Will you future workouts come with a key at the bottom to explain what the (sm-e) (re) etc mean ? I'm a little lost. Good work though.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Will you future workouts come with a key at the bottom to explain what the (sm-e) (re) etc mean ? I'm a little lost. Good work though.


Lol sorry mate....

ME =max effort in either the 5,3,1rep range depending on the session

SM-E = submax effort for assistance exercises reps between 8-12

RE= repetition effort, corrective exercises in the 12-20rep range taken to failure.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Been offered a rest day today which suits me quite nicely, couple of reasons firstly my wrist is still causing quite a bit of pain when it's moved in a certain way... Like lifting a kettle or a 4pt milk carton. . . Seems to be fine lifting in an over hand fashion (dead lifts) but next session booked is bench and I'm not too confident the wrist it going to like it.

Secondly today's work load is immense










Each of the 4 pumps weighs in at 150+ and me and my work mate have to strip the unit down and carry them down a flight of stairs. . . Naturally we can't split each pump down due to warranty lol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice pumps.. Just to let you know I have no problems raising my cup of tea to my mouth even though when fully filled it can weigh upto 300g.

I couldn't sleep last night and at 4.30 I was so hot I went down stairs and though to my self what would Jim do ??? So I thought about a nice fasted cardio session. Put the kettle on for a quick brew before setting off and then fell fast asleep on the sofa to be woken up by my son at 7.00. At least I tried.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Nice pumps.. Just to let you know I have no problems raising my cup of tea to my mouth even though when fully filled it can weigh upto 300g.
> 
> I couldn't sleep last night and at 4.30 I was so hot I went down stairs and though to my self what would Jim do ??? So I thought about a nice fasted cardio session. Put the kettle on for a quick brew before setting off and then fell fast asleep on the sofa to be woken up by my son at 7.00. At least I tried.


Lmao!....... At least you contemplated it that's one hurdle covered


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

This could prove to be entertaining.... Running late this morning.. By a good 45mins, spoke to my drill sergeant and explained... Basically he "couldn't give a monkeys left testicle!!" And that's verbatim.

I "WILL COMPLETE" the session, if I'm running short of time I better MTFU and work faster :lol:

Such a compassionate fella.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

If anyone needs me I will be sitting in the corner feeling AWSOME!!

42mins done and dusted.

Disclaimer: it's far from impressive but it's a start.

Warm up... Jog

Press ups 3x10

Wrist already protesting at the pressure against the palm 

Face pulls 18,23,27kg 1x15

Cuff stuff

Shoulder and chest stretches.

BENCH (maximum effort 5rep)

Working on a base of 60kg 5x5 max

W/U

20kg x5

30kg x5

Working sets

40kg x5

45kg x5

50kg x5 + which was 11

Rest periods 60secs

PENDLAYS (maximum effort 5rep)

Working on a base of 65kg 5x5 max

W/U

20kg x5

30kg x5

Working sets

45kg x5

50kg x5

55kg x5 + which was 12

Rest periods 60secs

SOHP (sub max effort 8-12rep)

30kg 12,12,8

Rest period 45secs

WIDE GRIP PULLS (submax effort 8-12reps)

(23kg assistance because I would never hit the reps otherwise)

BW x12,12,12

Rest period 45secs

Standing single arm DB TRI EXTENSION

(Repetition effort 12-20reps taken to failure)

10kg 20,18,18

Prone DB CHEST FLYS

(rep effort 12-20 taken to failure)

10kg x20,18,19

Had to go light here... The shoulders protest far too much to go heavy  but its a start.

Rest period 45secs.

HUGE pump and I was late for work. :lol:

Happy damn Friday people.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice work out and Jim's a HAPPy boy. Must have put a spring in your step this morning.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Very nice work out and Jim's a HAPPy boy. Must have put a spring in your step this morning.


It certainly did mate..... Don't often enjoy much pump from a session but today was a cracker.. Alas it's always short lived.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Saturday jmwst.....and nice session there too...on the wrist thing, I have a slight problem with my left wrist so when it plays up I get a mat and do them on my knuckles so I can keep it straight a bit, it's a bit harder though that way.... Or you could grasp two dumbells instead?

Have a great weekend..x


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Morning Jim. What's on the cards this week end ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Happy Saturday jmwst.....and nice session there too...on the wrist thing, I have a slight problem with my left wrist so when it plays up I get a mat and do them on my knuckles so I can keep it straight a bit, it's a bit harder though that way.... Or you could grasp two dumbells instead?
> 
> Have a great weekend..x


Morning flublet, hope your felling a little more chipper today...

Tbh my little whirling dervish I usually superset regular push up with close hand position knuckle presses so yesterday I had to do just that. . Great minds huh. 



aad123 said:


> Morning Jim. What's on the cards this week end ?


Morning my old fruit.... I'm not sure what's on the cards really, we have family staying over so it's a question of getting a chance more than planning something.. I'm fancying another alfresco session or maybe some "bear complex"

Rounds.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

super job, very good volume, happy days


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> super job, very good volume, happy days


Thanks mate.... I'm really not used to hi volume stuff and the inter set muscle fatigue takes some getting used to.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

doesn't it just, you do start to get used to it though and it's made a huge difference to me


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> doesn't it just, you do start to get used to it though and it's made a huge difference to me


I can't say yet if I'm sticking with it After my pal leaves but it's a great change up.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi oiee.....just passing thru...I s'pect that you're knee deep in beer and fun with your faaaamerrrrrleeeeeeeeee......have a great time, look after ickle Taz and don't drink too much....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oi oiee.....just passing thru...I s'pect that you're knee deep in beer and fun with your faaaamerrrrrleeeeeeeeee......have a great time, look after ickle Taz and don't drink too much....


Evenin treacle .... No sauce for me  just a belly load of chicken and pork from an all you can eat Chinese.

Taz is enjoying a sleep over at his nans so just some quality time with Mrs W (who incidentally conked out on the sofa)

Just me and crap tv it is then.

Hope your having a lovely Saturday


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Far too hot last night for the kids to sleep which means it was too hot for me to sleep apparently

 if I got an hour I would be amazed .... So no training this morning, I may be able to smash a session later but that all depends on work really.

Hope your all having a glorious Monday morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just take the week of training and diet to recover. Eat whatever you want and just let yourself go.  There's nothing happening next sunday so just kick back and relax.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Just take the week of training and diet to recover. Eat whatever you want and just let yourself go.  There's nothing happening next sunday so just kick back and relax.


Do I detect a little cunning plan there ad?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oi oi hot person...and I mean that literally not as in "hot phwoooaaaarrrrr"...just in case you were wondering....soooo...a little time off until the heat drops? I don't blame you at all really, I'm finding it hard to keep going I'm so tired at the moment...I barely sleep a whole night normally and the heat is just killing me.....but if I stop training god knows when I'll start again, so just trying to keep it ticking over...take care Jmwst..x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> oi oi hot person...and I mean that literally not as in "hot phwoooaaaarrrrr"...just in case you were wondering....soooo...a little time off until the heat drops? I don't blame you at all really, I'm finding it hard to keep going I'm so tired at the moment...I barely sleep a whole night normally and the heat is just killing me.....but if I stop training god knows when I'll start again, so just trying to keep it ticking over...take care Jmwst..x


I happen to think I'm a little "phwoooar", granted not right now but I have my moments 

MTFU just for flubs as she's giving me a goading for being a layabout.

Ok..... Ok.......

On my lonesome squat session

Sod all the fluff tonight.... Too hot and bothered

Bar x many

40kg x5

50kg x5

70kg x5

80kg x3

85kg x1

90kg x3

100kg x1 (x3)

Depth varied wildly :lol: but nice to back under a little weight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

WELL DONE MY FRIEND WELL DONE....HAHAHAHAHA....

and no fluff in sight?...hummmm......ah well...cant' have everything can one?

Well done there...proud of ma boi.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> WELL DONE MY FRIEND WELL DONE....HAHAHAHAHA....
> 
> and no fluff in sight?...hummmm......ah well...cant' have everything can one?
> 
> Well done there...proud of ma boi.....


Lol......ah flubsy extra fluff in homage on Wednesday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

where's homage? is it up north somewhere?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> where's homage? is it up north somewhere?


If its past Middlesex I'm sure you need a passport and translation guide.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm going your side of the bridge tomorrow jimbo, down in gravesend for a mooring course


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I'm going your side of the bridge tomorrow jimbo, down in gravesend for a mooring course


Classy little part of the south 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

How are the squats coming on mate?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> How are the squats coming on mate?


Softly, softly mate but I'm certainly starting to reap the rewards of the extra abductor and leg dynamics :thumb:

I'm not happy with using too much weight whilst propping my heels on plates, so if I can't completely cure the rotation I will invest in some squat shoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok so today's BENCH and ROW day

Warm up dread mill

Dynamics

BENCH (ME)

W/U

25kg x5

30kg x5

Working sets

40kg x3

50kg x3

55kg x3 + which was 6 3/4 ish :lol:

Just about to lock out and the wrist went!! Searing pain down from the palm ....luckily my mate was obviously there so helped me rack it and this is where the stupidity sets in.

I SHOULD have called it a day BUT...... Well...

PENDLAYS (ME)

W/U

25kg x5

35kg x5

Working sets

45kg x3

55kg x3

60kg x3+ which was 12

SOHP (SE)

30kg 3x10

CHINS (SE)

BW 3x10

Single arm DB TRI extension

12kg, 15,15,13

Prone DB chest FLY

12kg, 15,14,10

Extra curricula -----------

Basically I got chatting to a fella that's usually about and ended up joining in with some dead sets

100kg x10

120kg x5

140kg 3x3

Showered and off to work (via a chemist to invest in a wrist support  )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

training and sanity don't really go together anyway. Good session


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> training and sanity don't really go together anyway. Good session


Lol that's going on my fridge 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What's going on in here??! Dont recognise your workouts these days!

You feel this type of training is helping you progress?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> What's going on in here??! Dont recognise your workouts these days!
> 
> You feel this type of training is helping you progress?


Erm.... I can appreciate how the system works mate lets put it that way.

At the end of the day I simply want my lifts to increase so if I respond we'll to split sessions with assistance then I'm happy... If not I can try something else 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning jmwst....why are you posting on the taps talk thing? We didn't used to get that little message coming up........and what is the taps talk thing anyway?

Have a good day...no doubt I'll catch up with you later...how is your wrist?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning jmwst....why are you posting on the taps talk thing? We didn't used to get that little message coming up........and what is the taps talk thing anyway?
> 
> Have a good day...no doubt I'll catch up with you later...how is your wrist?


Morning miss,

Tapatalk is a forum app on my phone... I've always used it and tbh I have no idea why it's starting to insert its own signature :lol:

The wrist is still a tadge mullered shall we say but "that what does not kill us" ......or something like that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh.....(inserts really blank face and big stray eyeballs).....I knew that...tapatalk....I soooo knew that..... 

I'm not gonna say don't aggravate your wrist with training cos I know it's hard not to, but be careful thazzall....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oh.....(inserts really blank face and big stray eyeballs).....I knew that...tapatalk....I soooo knew that.....
> 
> I'm not gonna say don't aggravate your wrist with training cos I know it's hard not to, but be careful thazzall....


Thankyou Florence 

I'm gonna keep it wrapped nice and tight and see how we go x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Deadlift day!!!.......

Warm up in the row machine 5mins.

Dynamics and hang stretches.

Face pulls 27,35,23kg 1x15

DEADS

W/U

55kg x5

70kg x5

Working sets

90kg x3

105kg x3

120kg x3+ totalling 8

Assistance

(Alternated grip)

100kg x10

(DOH rest paused)

100kg x10

(DOH touch and go)

100kg x8

Snatch grip deads

60kg 10,8,8

Latt machine pull down

(Widest grip possible)

Drop set

79kg x10

66kg x10

45kg x10

32kg x7

Front squats

42.5kg 3x10

GHR

BW+10kg 3x15

Leg raise

BW 3x15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good amount of deads there mate, hows the lower back feeling now


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today certainly was deadlift day. Plenty of work going in there, I would have finished after the snatch grip deads.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just good honest fun lads.... Backs feeling fine and dandy cheers mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent that's what we like to hear


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Bereavement in the family at the start of the week hit everyone pretty hard, training has been non existent this week, I have had to be around as much as possible.

Had to take next week off work to help out but whisking the OH and little one away for a couple of days down the coast hopefully to lighten the mood at little.

So as it stands I will run some form of lifting next week at home then I'm hoping to be back on track the week after...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Bereavement in the family at the start of the week hit everyone pretty hard, training has been non existent this week, I have had to be around as much as possible.
> 
> Had to take next week off work to help out but whisking the OH and little one away for a couple of days down the coast hopefully to lighten the mood at little.
> 
> So as it stands I will run some form of lifting next week at home then I'm hoping to be back on track the week after...


Hey there, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself and your family and we'll see you when you are back on track. xx


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself and your family and we'll see you when you are back on track. xx


Thankyou sweetheart, much appreciated.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Family first as you know, bad times but enjoy your trip mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Family first as you know, bad times but enjoy your trip mate


Thanks buddy.... Fingers crossed escaping for a bit will put the family at ease for a little while


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Atb mate, hope you're all doing ok.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Atb mate, hope you're all doing ok.


Thankyou mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hope you had a good week away from it all mate, how's things now?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear the bad news Jim. I hope all is well.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Bereavement in the family at the start of the week hit everyone pretty hard, training has been non existent this week, I have had to be around as much as possible.
> 
> Had to take next week off work to help out but whisking the OH and little one away for a couple of days down the coast hopefully to lighten the mood at little.
> 
> So as it stands I will run some form of lifting next week at home then I'm hoping to be back on track the week after...


Hope you're OK mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo me dahhhhling....just in again to let you know I'm thinking of you still...hope the days away are being good for all of you....take care mucked and see you soon....x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just a quick check in.... Business as usual should resume Monday.. Funeral this morning followed by a kiddies party this afternoon made for an emotional roller coaster of a day....

I will be honest I've found an emotional crutch in food lol... The good, the bad and the down right ugly.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Just a quick check in.... Business as usual should resume Monday.. Funeral this morning followed by a kiddies party this afternoon made for an emotional roller coaster of a day....
> 
> I will be honest I've found an emotional crutch in food lol... The good, the bad and the down right ugly.


Hey you...don't beat yourself up okay? just cos you ate more food doesn't make you a bad or shoite person...and you will work that off when you start training again....sometimes we have to let go in some ways, whatever gets us through the day...so it's all good. Don't worry and I'm not being a weirdo or anything but I missed you on the boards and I worried for you and your family even though I don't know any of you really...so it's really good to know you are holding up. I just got back from the comp, Ewen did a great job, and Tassi doing the filming etc. It was a good comp and the chaps work sooooo hard on those weights, bloomin eck!...sorry you couldn't make it, but life is like that...maybe one day we will be at the same comp and I would buy you and family if there, a whole bunch of coffees and cakes and chase ickle tax round the tables a bit...lol....

Hey Jim....take your time, don't be harsh on yourself, we're all here just the same.....be gentle on yourself bud...x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey you...don't beat yourself up okay? just cos you ate more food doesn't make you a bad or shoite person...and you will work that off when you start training again....sometimes we have to let go in some ways, whatever gets us through the day...so it's all good. Don't worry and I'm not being a weirdo or anything but I missed you on the boards and I worried for you and your family even though I don't know any of you really...so it's really good to know you are holding up. I just got back from the comp, Ewen did a great job, and Tassi doing the filming etc. It was a good comp and the chaps work sooooo hard on those weights, bloomin eck!...sorry you couldn't make it, but life is like that...maybe one day we will be at the same comp and I would buy you and family if there, a whole bunch of coffees and cakes and chase ickle tax round the tables a bit...lol....
> 
> Hey Jim....take your time, don't be harsh on yourself, we're all here just the same.....be gentle on yourself bud...x


Lol I have been lurking about flubsy....and I appreciate yours and everyone else's posts.

It's actually touching 

Family has been my key focus at the moment... Everything else has seemed immaterial.

I'm pleased the day went well.... I'm taking another day to be with them all tomorrow then like I say back to plaguing the boards with my inane rumblings 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend treacle. And I should add your more than welcome to chase taz about... Your probably the only person I know that could give him a run for his money

X


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not as eloquent as @Flubs but I agree with what she's saying. Take your time and do what you need to do and don't sweat the small stuff. Welcome back.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm not as eloquent as @Flubs but I agree with what she's saying. Take your time and do what you need to do and don't sweat the small stuff. Welcome back.


Cheers ad, it's truly appreciated


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Gooood morning boys and girls.

Back in the game which means seeing these ungodly hours of the day again but that's a small price to pay I guess.

First and foremost I will play catch up with the board throughout the day and try and fathom what you bunch of reprobates are up to exactly 

Secondly it's gym time in about an hour,I've decided to run a couple of 531 cycles to get back on the wagon, tighten up on form and generally get my tubby @rse on gear.

After that I'm planning on smashing out the SFPP but getting back to this morning ....it's all about 5rm calculation.

Diet is simply eat big, lift big .... I'm feeling a lot more comfortable after putting a few lbs back on so it's just a matter of cleaning it up.

Overall feeling positive and focused


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Jmwst....good plan, good man, bim blam, shim sham, dan the man and tip top lamb....err? sorry, coudn't think of anything sensible to say? :confused1:

not sure if that worked really but hey, it's early yet....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So this mornings frivolity.......

I set the tone quite well when I waltzed into the gym to find its been jazzed up and some new toys purchased.... But not before having some fun with the new members of staff.

Soon as I walk in I'm pounced on by one of the new faces.... Something about a membership card which I haven't seen since I grouted the new bathroom (in my defence for the past year the swipe barrier thing has been missing)

In utter amazement I turned to the second newbie and politely asked her to explain to the "pouncer" who I was .....

Two minutes of hushed debate between the pair of them and they let me in with smiles and warm wishes :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Jmwst....good plan, good man, bim blam, shim sham, dan the man and tip top lamb....err? sorry, coudn't think of anything sensible to say? :confused1:
> 
> not sure if that worked really but hey, it's early yet....


Thanks for the pep talk coach


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So I've had my fun.... Time to crack on

X-trainer 10mins

(Under the watchful eyes of the counter staff :lol: )

Face pulls 27kg 3x15

So.... Rm calculation type thing.

I basically picked a number and repped it ???

In order of appearance

BENCH 50kg x12

Wrist still fooked....bizarre but wrapped it right after warm ups and cracked on

PENDLAYS 60kg x16

SOHP 40kg x11

SQUATS 55kg x20










Gonna feel that later....I got to 13reps and thought it was too light... Got to 18 wanted the 20....got the 20 and wished i hadn't lol. Hamstrings like banjos already...any way......

DEADS 110kg x11

So that's that really..... I will calculate predicted 5rms later

Happy Mondays people.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Waiting on a client to organise the live in nannies giving me access to my first domestic appointment (note NANNIES, there's 3 here and only charge that's a toddler) 

So time on my hands to calculate these numbers

SQUATS

5rm = 80kg

1rm = 90kg

BENCH

5rm =62kg

1rm =72kg

DEADS

5rm =135kg

1rm =152kg

SOHP

5rm =47kg

1rm =53kg

PENDLAYS

5rm =74kg

1rm= 83kg

Some I agree with....some I don't but who am I to argue with maths :lol:

So there we have the first cycle I guess.

Keeping it about the lifts assistance will be 50% 5x10 possibly 1 additional if time permits.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> In utter amazement I turned to the second newbie and politely asked her to explain to the "pouncer" who I was .....
> 
> Two minutes of hushed debate between the pair of them and they let me in with smiles and warm wishes :lol:


Can't believe you used the old 'do you know who I am' line.......


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Can't believe you used the old 'do you know who I am' line.......


Lol.... I'm bald therefore I resemble 90% of the rest of the white bald population.

Probably be banned tomorrow :lol:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> So this mornings frivolity.......
> 
> I set the tone quite well when I waltzed into the gym to find its been jazzed up and some new toys purchased.... But not before having some fun with the new members of staff.
> 
> ...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You have your starting point now go and smash the **it out of those weights !!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> You have your starting point now go and smash the **it out of those weights !!!!


Was so wrapped up counteracting that pic lol.

Your on the money mate... In just eating clean and getting my head in the lifts.

Nice and simple.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its a simple plan, but it works. Some people make tings too complicated.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well done for getting back into it buddy


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Its a simple plan, but it works. Some people make tings too complicated.


Simple yet effective (I hope) suits me just fine at the moment 



robc1985 said:


> Well done for getting back into it buddy


Cheers robbo.... I would like to think it was inevitable but I'm glad that I can give it more attention now. If that makes sense


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

It's pretty difficult to determine which part of me hurts the most this morning... It really is a question of what movements I'm trying to make.

Apparently laying prone for 8hrs isn't going to fly with the boss.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> It's pretty difficult to determine which part of me hurts the most this morning... It really is a question of what movements I'm trying to make.
> 
> Apparently laying prone for 8hrs isn't going to fly with the boss.


some people just have no sympathy


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You've got to love them DOMS !


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right.... Down to business

Bench session, week 1 5rep week

Warm up, usual fluffing around.

BENCH

W/U

bar x many

30kg x 5

WORK SETS

40kg x 5

45kg x 5

52.5kg x5+ which was 8

Assistance

40kg 5x10

DB rows

20kg 3x10

Rope TRI extension

1/2 stack 3x10

Simple, sorted......nice


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice one, getting back in game


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good man Jim, get in there


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Nice one, getting back in game





mark_star said:


> good man Jim, get in there


Cheers boys... Softly softly at the moment, strangely I'm enjoying working on the bench tech.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

On the bench was the final set 5 reps plus 8 or 8 in total ?

Looked like a nice little workout to get the juices flowing again.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> On the bench was the final set 5 reps plus 8 or 8 in total ?
> 
> Looked like a nice little workout to get the juices flowing again.


Just 8 in total mate... Wrist was just starting to winge a little and seeing as I exceeded the required 5 reps I had nothing to prove so to speak.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Does your wrist only hurt when benching or is it a problem with other exercises ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Does your wrist only hurt when benching or is it a problem with other exercises ?


It can hurt if I lift a kettle mate... Any pressure either on the palm or against the joint the wrong way and its a stabbing pain.

Falling apart bit by bit lol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you tried dumbells ? I used to get wrist pain and found DB press far more comfortable as it allows the wrist to find its own strongest position, also get the wife to make the coffee so no heavy kettle lifts required.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning jmwst....hummmm...sounds like a strained tendon or something? Hummmm......agree withaad123........get wife to make coffee and errmmm.....stuff.....much less strain....

Hey you! Have a great day, big ruffelly hugs to Ickle taz........


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Have you tried dumbells ? I used to get wrist pain and found DB press far more comfortable as it allows the wrist to find its own strongest position, also get the wife to make the coffee so no heavy kettle lifts required.


Lol...I did suggest this but I would have to wait till post watershed to post her reply

Tbh it really doesn't make a huge amount of difference using the DBs, evn using the 20s for the rows yesterday had to be manipulated into position using the left hand.

That said I can certainly see the logic in changing over to them.



Flubs said:


> Morning jmwst....hummmm...sounds like a strained tendon or something? Hummmm......agree withaad123........get wife to make coffee and errmmm.....stuff.....much less strain....
> 
> Hey you! Have a great day, big ruffelly hugs to Ickle taz........


Good morning miss.

I think your right, I just wrote it off as a simple sprain and evidently after a two week rest period it's none the better so I should have it checked really.

But I won't... Because I'm a bloke aaand stubborn and true to gender stereotyping I will wait until my hand falls off before actually making an appointment.

Tiny terror says "morning" and then something garbled about trains before pulling his pj top over his head and running off...... God knows what goes through a child's mind


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Tiny terror says "morning" and then something garbled about trains before pulling his pj top over his head and running off...... God knows what goes through a child's mind  [/quote
> 
> Welllllllll........apart from the train comment, I'm totally relating to tazzie there, yup! Me an 'im......(inserts crossed fingers smilie). Like that on our thinking stream.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Your not wrong.... The boy runs everywhere.
> 
> Although he lacks the finesse and would rather run through something than around it.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:



> hahahaha...and again............twins.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Touché


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Are we sitting comfortably?? Then I shall begin...

I apologise now but this may waffle on a bit today.

Week 1 deads 5rep week.

Usual session warm up, plenty of leg stretching mainly because they are still so sodding sore and deads have a habit of stretching my hams at times.

W/U

50kg x5

65kg x5

Working sets

90kg x5

102.5kg x5

117.5kg x5+ which was 9

Now today I experienced one of the "happiest" dead sessions of my life....

First off I decided to play with some straps, just out if curiosity... Having never used them properly the initial set up took a bit of faff, hand spacing and what not...anyway I get set for the first pull on the 117.5 and I'm standing there...snarly, bare footed...focused and sodding KC & the sunshine band starts blaring in my head phones






WTF!!!.....now because I'm finally set with the straps I just decided to go with it :lol:

Turned out my comical genius of a Mrs has impregnated my gym playlists with random 80s music grrrrr

But hey, it's Friday and I'm in a good mood 

And straps are a revelation lol.

--assistance--

D/L 60kg 3x10

So that's that, quick look at the clock and that session took all of 20mins...hmmmm

Brainwave!!

Monday was taken up with the rep finding mission so my four sessions currently straddle two weeks so I decided to squeeze in Mondays squat session, leaving OHP tomorrow.

I'm using a 5/3/1 app on my phone, I just plugged in Mondays reps and it does all the calculations for me...fooking thing wanted 90kg working set on the 5+










W/U

35kg x5

50kg x5

Working sets (box squats*)

67.5kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x5+ which was 8

--assistance--

Full squat 60kg 3x10

*im using the box to ensure I'm bellow parallel on all working sets, I'm not risking going backwards again weight wise, the foot/leg issue is still evident so I'm hoping by going a2g on assistance and warm up I can gradually train it out of me 

DONE AND DUSTED


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

woohoo yeah and baby don't give it up. Good job get in there and get it done, bet your deads are really going to improve now


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> woohoo yeah and baby don't give it up. Good job get in there and get it done, bet your deads are really going to improve now


Hope so mate... I'm really sorely tempted to pull that 180 again but with straps...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What are you dining to me Jim. I clicked the youtube like expecting to see you hoisting some weights off the floor only to be confronted by some cheesy 80s sh1t. :confused1:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> What are you dining to me Jim. I clicked the youtube like expecting to see you hoisting some weights off the floor only to be confronted by some cheesy 80s sh1t. :confused1:


Haha sorry buddy.... Just got a little "link happy" this morning.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

press day week 1 5rep week.

Alfresco session in the garden with a 2yo running about was entertaining to say the least .... Mid set there's a naggin tugging sensation on your shorts and "what ya doing...what ya doing...what ya doing" on a constant loop. Love him

Any way all weights are minus a 1" standard bar weight

Warm up - stretching and stuff.

W/U

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

Working sets

30kg 1x5

35kg 1x5

40kg 5+ which was 9

--assistance--

30kg 5x10

Left it there as the trampoline was calling :lol:

And all in time to catch the first game of the season...... Followed by the 7s later


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

BOOM!! Back out the dark ages (wifi went down lol)

Yesterday's alfresco session

Week 2 session 1 -bench- 3rep week

W/U

20kg x many

25kg x5

30kg x5

Working sets

42.5kg x5

50kg x5

57.5kg x3 + which was 6

--assistance--

DB rows 22kg 3x10

So couple of points.

1) working sets should have been 3reps not 5 [email protected]

2) probably could of cracked out one or two more at 57.5kg but hip cramped out.

Looking and feeling comfortable


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job Jim, oh I'd like to do it in the garden too


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol al fresco


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Lol al fresco





mark_star said:


> nice job Jim, oh I'd like to do it in the garden too


Just a posh way of saying " stuck out on the hard standing using bits of 2x4 set in concrete buckets as bench stands"


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jims back to basics out door sessions look good. Nice workout.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Back in the fold (again)

Don't get me wrong I've loved being off with the wife and kids but all play and no lifting is leaving Jim a narky boy.

Here's to uninterrupted training until crimbo.

So on to today, starting a fresh on week 2 cyc 1

 this is gonna hurt.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Blender breakfast

1 Avocado 100g

2 raw eggs

300ml whole milk

1 scoop whey

1 black espresso

Fat 36g

Carbs 16g

Protein 42g

Kcal 556

Surprising neutral in flavour


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week 2 cycle 1- deadlift

W/U

55kg x5

75kg x5

-working sets-

DOH

95kg x3

110kg x3

125kg x3 + which was 6

Poxy grip went .....GRRRRR

--assistance--

DL 70kg 5x8

Good mornings

40kg 3x10

22mins well spent IMO.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Back in the fold (again)
> 
> Don't get me wrong I've loved being off with the wife and kids but all play and no lifting is leaving Jim a narky boy.
> 
> ...


17 weeks of training to go then :thumb: .

I'm asking santa for nome new clothes as my old ones WILL be too small.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

jimmywst said:


> Blender breakfast
> 
> 1 Avocado 100g
> 
> ...


Sounds awful!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> 17 weeks of training to go then :thumb: .
> 
> I'm asking santa for nome new clothes as my old ones WILL be too small.


Mate at the rate your going your going to need those new clothes



Si Train said:


> Sounds awful!


 It's not offensive honest :lol:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I forgot to ask earlier as I was rushed at work but are raw eggs ok to eat now ??? I remember many years back being told not to eat them, The old "Eggwina Currie" thing ( ask your dad ).


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I forgot to ask earlier as I was rushed at work but are raw eggs ok to eat now ??? I remember many years back being told not to eat them, The old "Eggwina Currie" thing ( ask your dad ).


there's really no point mate, they are better absorbed cooked so why take the risk


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The taste a hell of a lot better cooked to. I don't think I could just drink the raw. Couldn't see them staying down long if I did.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol.... "Egg-gate"


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Just ask Rocky!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Double header session today courtesy of work and hospital commitments keeping me out the gym yesterday.... So

Week 2 cyc 1

SQUATS (box)

W/U

40kg x5

55kg x5

-working sets-

72.5kg x3

82.5kg x3

95kg x3+ which was 8

--assistance--

45kg 5x10

BENCH

W/U

25kg x5

30kg x5

-working sets-

42.5kg x3

50kg x3

57.5kg x3+ which was 7

--assistance--

40kg 5x10

DB Rows 22.5kg 3x10

35mins and I know about it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

35 mins is enough if you work hard. If that was a double session are your normal workout about 20 mins ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> 35 mins is enough if you work hard. If that was a double session are your normal workout about 20 mins ?


20-30 mate... I like to do cool down bits and bobs after usually and probably I longer warm up than today.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Could you fit the workouts into your lunch break then you wouldn't need to get up so early. I'm not sure how ofter you work on site.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Could you fit the workouts into your lunch break then you wouldn't need to get up so early. I'm not sure how ofter you work on site.


Sadly mate I cover the country daily


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent, get in there, work hard and get out


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right basically I saw a specialist last week up the local sports therapy place regarding my leg/feet issues when squatting, I basically explained the problems, demonstrated and was pushed/pulled through various movements.

To recap the foot s still rotating under load when breaking parallel and causing duck foot rotation.

The outcome: in her opinion is lack of muscular mobility in the calf which is directly being effected by my Achilles casuing the chain of movement to be thrown out all the way through the leg, hammies and hip as a knock on effect.

So........ A referral to the local hospital via a GP has been made lol, gotta love the NHS, I should have my options by next summer pmsl.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Soooooo....to recap....I get a foot problem, you get a foot problem....hummmm......

Do you perchance have your period yet? :lol: .......cough....sorry....crap humour alert....

Hey you, hope things are generally ok.... 

Oh...and double bleurrrrrrrrrrgh to your smoothie.....Barrrf..


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Soooooo....to recap....I get a foot problem, you get a foot problem....hummmm......
> 
> Do you perchance have your period yet? :lol: .......cough....sorry....crap humour alert....
> 
> ...


Ah there you are miss....lol I'm only prone to "sympathy" pms .... Or stroppy git syndrome as its known in my household.

And don't knock the smoothie untill you've tried it please 

Hope your bearing up ok


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, things are a bit difficult at the mo....however...been through worse...just a matter of getting my head back on....cheers....start back training tomorrow after a really bad lull and an attack of drink and eat anything cos I just don't care...which is pants cos I do.....the long haul back starts tomorra......x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Well, things are a bit difficult at the mo....however...been through worse...just a matter of getting my head back on....cheers....start back training tomorrow after a really bad lull and an attack of drink and eat anything cos I just don't care...which is pants cos I do.....the long haul back starts tomorra......x


Well .... Everyone's behind you..obviously in a figurative way...not literally standing behind you cos that would just be creepy.

All the best my mucker x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Didn't get a chance over the weekend to complete my press session so rattled it off first thing.

Week 2 cyc1 press

SOHP

W/U

20kg x5

25kg x5

-working sets-

32.5kg x3

37.5kg x3

42.5kg x3+ which was 6 before the wrist protested

--assistance--

30kg 5x10

That took all if 20 mins so decided to get a start on week 3

BOX SQUATS

W/U

35kg x5

50kg x5

60kg x5

-working sets-

80kg x5

92.5kg x3

107.5kg (PB) x1+ which was 5

BOOM! Lol.... F-YOU one rep calculator!!!

--assistance--

60kg 5x10

Lots of static stretching as I was carrying doms from Friday squat session so the next 3 days could be entertaining


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry for not popping in, I had a clean up as I was subscribed to just under 100 threads and I deleted this by mistake.

How's the 531 going ? I see your squatting well.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah PB time :bounce: :rockon: :clap:

good job mate, keep them coming


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I see you're doing 531! Just started that myself, just finished my first week. Really enjoying it and it seems you are too!

Sub'd!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Sorry for not popping in, I had a clean up as I was subscribed to just under 100 threads and I deleted this by mistake.
> 
> How's the 531 going ? I see your squatting well.


Haha that's cool mate...I know how these places can get at times.

The system is working well mate, I love the simplicity and its suiting my goals well.



mark_star said:


> yeah PB time :bounce: :rockon: :clap:
> 
> good job mate, keep them coming


Cheers mucker... Chuffed especially for a cheeky 5 .. I can now crack on with the second cycle without having the failure niggle at the back of my mind.



shaunmac said:


> I see you're doing 531! Just started that myself, just finished my first week. Really enjoying it and it seems you are too!
> 
> Sub'd!


First cycle pal.... Only done 5x5 and 3x5 systems before, not looking forward to Deload next week mind ..feels a little counter productive lol.

And welcome in


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't they say that the deload is a very important step in the process. I'm sure as the weights increase and become more demanding you will be glad of the rest. The body can't keep working at 110% week in week out.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Don't they say that the deload is a very important step in the process. I'm sure as the weights increase and become more demanding you will be glad of the rest. The body can't keep working at 110% week in week out.


Your spot on mate, recovery being a necessary evil .....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bloopin' well done on your pb jmwst...what a guy.... :bounce: :bounce: thazzmaboieeeeeeee.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> bloopin' well done on your pb jmwst...what a guy.... :bounce: :bounce: thazzmaboieeeeeeee.....


Lol ..... Thankyou miss

Feeling goooooood


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Yesterday's update:

Week 3 cyc 1

BENCH

W/U

20kg x5

25kg x5

35kg x5

-working sets-

47.5kg x5

52.5kg x3

60kg x1+ which was 5

--assistance--

45kg 3x10

DB rows 26kg 3x10

Today's fun and games

DEADS

W/U

50kg x5

60kg x5

80kg x5

-working sets-

102.5kg x5

117.5kg x3

132.5kg x1+ which was 6

--assistance--

172.5kg x1 (RAW PB) :bounce:

lovely jubbly... Probably ugly as sin to watch lol but everything felt nice and tight, battled like a beast to get to the knees...past there to lock out was surprising easy???

I did film it, well I set my phone up... Got in the zone, hauled the mother, locked out..... Dud a victory dance, looked at the camera and saw the the phone laying face down Bugger!!

So set the phone again and tried for no.2 ..... :lol: didn't event reach the knees...oh well.

So I went off track and tried a cheeky 1rm to be honest it's cost me my right hamstring but I'm happy.

Next session SOHP then Deload.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

brilliant mate an excellent PB to finish, all in the world is just peachy

both sessions look great, you must be really pleased with progress, can you notice the difference in your physique?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> brilliant mate an excellent PB to finish, all in the world is just peachy
> 
> both sessions look great, you must be really pleased with progress, can you notice the difference in your physique?


I'm over the moon mate... Start and finish the week with PBs

I couldn't be happier with the progress I'm making, looking forward to my next 531 cycle.

Physically I'm filling out in the right places which is great, I probably need to get back ontop of the nutrition slightly but that will come in time.

Thanks for the support mate. :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

morning....lolling at you with the phone malarkey...sounds like an easy thing to do until you try it right? I've taken vids of the floor, my ankles, the ceiling....all sorts..and it's horrid when you do a really big lift and you're too nacked to do another cos the vid didn't go..hahahaha...

Happy weekend to ya mister...I'm pleased that you are happy with the way things are going for you training wise...always a good feeling....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> morning....lolling at you with the phone malarkey...sounds like an easy thing to do until you try it right? I've taken vids of the floor, my ankles, the ceiling....all sorts..and it's horrid when you do a really big lift and you're too nacked to do another cos the vid didn't go..hahahaha...
> 
> Happy weekend to ya mister...I'm pleased that you are happy with the way things are going for you training wise...always a good feeling....


I kinda wanted to indulge my egotistical streak 

I kid , Probably for the best because it may have felt right but I can't guarantee it looked right.

Probably resembled taz lugging his box of toy cars from one place to another... All grimaced and squealing "ooooh too heavy, too heavy"

Have a nice weekend miss, enjoy the flics.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Escaped unscathed from yesterday's activities... Which is always a bonus.

Usual doms kicking in and a little tender in the lower back but nothing compared to what I was expecting


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

That was a huge deadlift, mate. Really well done!!!

Aaaaargh.... Trying so hard to resist.... Mmmmmpicsorno172.5kgdeadlift!!!!!!

Sorry, I tried to hold it back! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Amazing lifting Jim. Seems like the 531 is sitting really well with you.

Listen................. can you hear that................... Its 200kg calling you.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> That was a huge deadlift, mate. Really well done!!!
> 
> Aaaaargh.... Trying so hard to resist.... Mmmmmpicsorno172.5kgdeadlift!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, I tried to hold it back! Lol


Haha.... Someone was going to mate 

Will definitely get a bud going next singles session. I was gutted I didn't get the vid. Mainly because I wanted to see my form more than anything. I still have my 180 lift and that looks hideous so I really wanted to make sure I was improving.

So I shall oblige :lol:



aad123 said:


> Amazing lifting Jim. Seems like the 531 is sitting really well with you.
> 
> Listen................. can you hear that................... Its 200kg calling you.


The 531 works well for the singles mate, without a doubt. It's a lot less taxing than cramming 3 compounds into a single session. Just my personal opinion obviously, I just seem to be responding well initially but the 2nd cycle will tell 

200 is still my dream mate... Still clinging onto crimbo deadline.

I will try my best, that's all I can do.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

If you do your best then you'll never let yourself or us down right? So win win.....and if you don't get the 200.....then so what!

Andcosiluvyousoverymuchiwonteventelleveryonehowmuchyouwillcry......nope!mylipsaresealed......:laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> If you do your best then you'll never let yourself or us down right? So win win.....and if you don't get the 200.....then so what!
> 
> Andcosiluvyousoverymuchiwonteventelleveryonehowmuchyouwillcry......nope!mylipsaresealed......:laugh:


If I tear something really really ....really important Internally doing my best to not crycourtesyofadeadlift I'm taking convalescence on your sofa !! Sea air and r&r

Hahahaha 

Evening miss. x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> If I tear something really really ....really important Internally doing my best to not crycourtesyofadeadlift I'm taking convalescence on your sofa !! Sea air and r&r
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> Evening miss. x


:laugh: evening lord jmwst....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :laugh: evening lord jmwst....


Woah ... No need for formalities here my dear


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Woah ... No need for formalities here my dear


Soz...forgot you were going incognito on here....as opposed to magnito which is a horse of a totally different colour and...and...errrmmm....where am I going with this? Even I don't know...lol.....just watching a marvel film...the punisher....heeheee....hope it's good, the last one I saw was really poop...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Soz...forgot you were going incognito on here....as opposed to magnito which is a horse of a totally different colour and...and...errrmmm....where am I going with this? Even I don't know...lol.....just watching a marvel film...the punisher....heeheee....hope it's good, the last one I saw was really poop...


Shhhh even the carpets have ears you know.

Any whoooo.... Universal film night I take it lol. I'm finally watching RED... Only a few years late.

Enjoy the punisher treacle .... (That's sounded a lot better in my head I assure you)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Yesterday:

Week 1 cyc 1

SOHP

W/U

20kg x5

25kg x5

-working sets-

35kg x5

40kg x3

47.5kg x1+ which was 7

--assistance--

30kg 3x10

PENDLAYS 60kg 3x10

This morning .....eurgh!! Between the dog and the kids I got all of 3 hours kip so spent a lot of time talking myself out of the gym.... But I didn't succeed.

Commence "zombie" workout ... Pffft!

Week 1 cyc 2

BOX SQUATS

W/U

45kg x5

55kg x5

67.5kg x5

-working sets-

72.5kg x5

85kg x5

95kg x5 + which was 7

Tired squats are never fun 

--assistance--

60kg 3x10

125kg leg press (pause rep) 5x10

All in all wobbly start to the day.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

fair play, training knackered is never easy and when squats are involved, well oh my!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> fair play, training knackered is never easy and when squats are involved, well oh my!


Lol... Some times you have to stand up and be counted mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Lol... Some times you have to stand up and be counted mate


amen to that brother


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there.....wobberly workouts...still better than no workout at all...but I know what you mean, your head is saying one thing but your bod is saying...nope! no way...

well done anyhow....for getting in there and not just throwing the towel in ...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there.....wobberly workouts...still better than no workout at all...but I know what you mean, your head is saying one thing but your bod is saying...nope! no way...
> 
> well done anyhow....for getting in there and not just throwing the towel in ...


Lol.. I thank you 

It was a close call really... I'm sure I had more reps in me if I was fresh but after taking a leisurely pew on my little box with the bar still across my back I figured it was best to rack it and move on.

Sitting there quite happily like bald gnome.... Fetching.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

It's kinda worth noting that for this 2nd cycle I've increased the working sets (1 rm calculation) by 2.5kg on bench and press and 5kg on deads and squats.. Once I've finished this cycle I'm going to maintain the weights and work on rep progression.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week 1 cyc 2

BENCH

W/U

25kg x5

32.5kg x5

40kg x5

-working sets-

42.5kg x5

50kg x5

55kg x5+ which was 8

Experimented with grip, pinkies in the smooth ring, outside, inside it...played with the set up...feet close, feet wide, forward back.

And it's safe to say I have no idea what I'm doing :lol:

Felt the lifts on the working sets nearer my shoulders than anything and to top it off I've found out I'm imbalanced on the positive, almost as if my right hand is further down the bar, if that makes sense .... Even though it wasn't.

--assistance--

40kg 5x10

40kg CGBP 3x10

DB rows 20kg 3x10

Hmmmmmmmm ........


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice session, bud.

If it helps, I have about a 24" gap between my hands, but I guess it's down to personal preference and body mechanics.

Yeah, that was no help at all! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Nice session, bud.
> 
> If it helps, I have about a 24" gap between my hands, but I guess it's down to personal preference and body mechanics.
> 
> Yeah, that was no help at all! Lol


Haha thanks mate..... I think.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

we all have imbalances mate, prob is it's bloody hard correcting them, I look at mine sometimes and think jeez what am I going to do to sort that out


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> we all have imbalances mate, prob is it's bloody hard correcting them, I look at mine sometimes and think jeez what am I going to do to sort that out


Yup it was one of this days mate ..... Massively over complicated the situation really.

Baby steps next week and find a natural groove for a while.... Then tinker one piece at a time


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

yes, we do all have imbalances one way or the other, and we just have to tweak away each time...I find when I sort one thing out another one pops up that I didn't even know I had! lol...

keep going me luv.....it's all good right?....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> yes, we do all have imbalances one way or the other, and we just have to tweak away each time...I find when I sort one thing out another one pops up that I didn't even know I had! lol...
> 
> keep going me luv.....it's all good right?....


I thought I was just mentally unbalanced, apparently my body thought it was a good idea and started to follow suit ....

And it's always gravy


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Jmwst...to be serious for a mo, and I hope you don't mind me asking and feel free not to answer if you would rather not.........breathe...breathe.....

I was wondering if you and your family are ok now?...after the sad news recently.....you don't have to say of course...I was just thinking about y'all the other night and hoping things have settled for you....

right then....scooting off before I get you cross being so nosy or anything.....warmest wishes to y'all anyhow...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Jmwst...to be serious for a mo, and I hope you don't mind me asking and feel free not to answer if you would rather not.........breathe...breathe.....
> 
> I was wondering if you and your family are ok now?...after the sad news recently.....you don't have to say of course...I was just thinking about y'all the other night and hoping things have settled for you....
> 
> right then....scooting off before I get you cross being so nosy or anything.....warmest wishes to y'all anyhow...


Do you know what miss its actually very sweet of you to ask ....

All is settled now thankfully ... As settled as it can be anyway, my OH has her days (as we all do) but thankfully the little ones are relatively unscathed by recent events.

That's the beauty of being young I guess... You can sugar cost realities untill they are ready.

Sadly it's life and eventually we all have just the one certainty to look forward to.

Thankyou for caring though x


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm also a bench struggler but the thing I found that helped me a little was benching in the power rack and making sure my form was good for every rep. Even if I know I could get another rep if I broke form I try my very best not to and just let the weight drop onto the safety bars. I think it may be a mental thing but if I know the safety bars are in place there is no danger so I can push harder. I also found it helped bringing the bar down below nipple area and pressing straight up.

It might not help but give the power rack a go as for me I think it was the fear of getting caught under the bar that held me back.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Glad to hear everything is getting back to normal for you Jim, still getting the early morning sessions in?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week 1 cyc 2

PRESS (SOHP)

W/U

Bar 3x5

25kg x5

-working sets-

30kg x5

32.5kg x5

37.5x 5+ which was 12

--assistance--

25kg 3x10

PENDLAYS

50kg 2x10

60kg 3x5

All in all I a bit...... Boring I guess but hey ho needs must :lol:

SOHP is always one of those exercises I find the least taxing during the build up but come 50+ kg it batters me.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm also a bench struggler but the thing I found that helped me a little was benching in the power rack and making sure my form was good for every rep. Even if I know I could get another rep if I broke form I try my very best not to and just let the weight drop onto the safety bars. I think it may be a mental thing but if I know the safety bars are in place there is no danger so I can push harder. I also found it helped bringing the bar down below nipple area and pressing straight up.
> 
> It might not help but give the power rack a go as for me I think it was the fear of getting caught under the bar that held me back.


It's a very valid point mate... I had a look today and if I set the rack up I think the lower catchers are going to be a bit high, simulating a board press but I will have a more in depth play next week.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Glad to hear everything is getting back to normal for you Jim, still getting the early morning sessions in?


Welcome back mate. Aye still up with the sparrows


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Week 1 cyc 2
> 
> PRESS (SOHP)
> 
> ...


I think you might need to add a bit of weight to the ohp. The weight calculator you are usin is a bit off by the look of it. A good workout though.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I think you might need to add a bit of weight to the ohp. The weight calculator you are usin is a bit off by the look of it. A good workout though.


Hmmm apparently it's using a 50kg max rep so your probably right mate... Did feel a bit "pointless" today if I'm honest.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Hmmm apparently it's using a 50kg max rep so your probably right mate... Did feel a bit "pointless" today if I'm honest.


Still some good weights lifted, bud.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You had a pointless workout? Hummmmmm.......gunite wsty, sleep well......


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week 1 cyc2

DEADS

W/U

70kg 3x5 (took forever to find a comfy groove)

82.5kg x3

-working sets-

90kg x5

105kg x5

117.5kg x5 + which was 13

--assistance--

Snatch grip with straps

60kg x8

70kg x8

80kg x8

Next time around will be increasing these as the weight felt too light ...maybe start at 80 ...

Rack pulls including grip work

120kg 3x3 10-15sec hold

Close grip chins 3x5










You gotta love deadlift day

Have a great weekend people


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> You had a pointless workout? Hummmmmm.......gunite wsty, sleep well......


Maybe "pointless" was a poor choice of words but you know what I mean


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha nice to see you are keeping the bar close. There's no such thing as a pointless workout mate, you were still in there lifting, it's a mere blip


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> haha nice to see you are keeping the bar close. There's no such thing as a pointless workout mate, you were still in there lifting, it's a mere blip


Haha cheers mate... I like to keep it close 

As far as the OHP I think it's a question of jiggling the numbers as Ad said earlier. Time will tell


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Herrrrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... :bounce:

I do know what you mean about pointless, I get 'em too...better one next time..

and....hee heee...I know you are showing us your ravaged shins due to deadlifting...which by the way I can relate to...but..you look soo funny with your keks round your ankles....hurrrr hurrrrrr...:laugh:

Hey! have a great weekend and give that ickle Tazzy a chase round the sofa for me .....

ps: do you ever do that thing where you sit on the sofa, and he sits on your shins, YES, your ravaged shins, you hold his hands and then swing your legs from side to side and up and down? I do that with my friends little boy, it's called playing aeroplanes...or as he calls it...praying lanes....snicker snicker...bless....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Herrrrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... :bounce:
> 
> I do know what you mean about pointless, I get 'em too...better one next time..
> 
> ...


That game is not so fun with an 8yr old after a leg session.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

aad123 said:


> That game is not so fun with an 8yr old after a leg session.


:laugh:...omg...I can relate to that...but with an 8 year old? Eeeeeeech! Brave, very brave...lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol.... The old "see-saw" .... One of my little lads faves 

Evening all apologies for disappearing again..somebody might have introduced a new dog into the home that may be as nutty as squirrel poop ....and may or may not have a rather irate wife :lol:

On a training note I may have been a tad dismissive about the snatch grips ... My delts are violently hammered this weekend.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :laugh:...omg...I can relate to that...but with an 8 year old? Eeeeeeech! Brave, very brave...lol


Have you seen his legs woman!! ..... Walk in the park for Ad.

And your good self I should imagine..don't be coy I've seen the pics


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Why do you think my legs grow. I started the see-saw when he was a baby and have slowly increased the resistance as he grew bigger. Its basic b'bing. I might struggle a little when he hits his teens but by then he will be see-sawing me.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Why do you think my legs grow. I started the see-saw when he was a baby and have slowly increased the resistance as he grew bigger. Its basic b'bing. I might struggle a little when he hits his teens but by then he will be see-sawing me.


:laugh: brilliant!....and on a serious note...your quads? Fab.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol ....Christmas will be entertaining in a few years "dad meet my new girlfriend....... Shut up boy it's leg day!!"


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Did I hear there is a new baby in town? Of the four legged variety?

Putting in my t'internet auntie application straight away......and......urrrrmmmm......any.....any pics? Pweeeeeeese?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Lol ....Christmas will be entertaining in a few years "dad meet my new girlfriend....... Shut up boy it's leg day!!"


I dread the day he brings a girl home. Not for him or me but the poor girl. You know what mothers are like with their "little boys"


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Did I hear there is a new baby in town? Of the four legged variety?
> 
> Putting in my t'internet auntie application straight away......and......urrrrmmmm......any.....any pics? Pweeeeeeese?


I'm thinking of getting another cat as ours is getting old a very cranky. I'm sure she thinks she's some kind of fighting dog.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Did I hear there is a new baby in town? Of the four legged variety?
> 
> Putting in my t'internet auntie application straight away......and......urrrrmmmm......any.....any pics? Pweeeeeeese?












Little rescue number bless her ...... Totally insane and massively over active.

Hang on! ....... Whom does that remind me of??

:lol:

Ps. I don't think your actually insane flubs


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm thinking of getting another cat as ours is getting old a very cranky. I'm sure she thinks she's some kind of fighting dog.


Lol cats don't agree with me ..... I only say that because as a child for Christmas I was "gifted" a kitten .... That turned out to be found on a hospital and was completely ferrel.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Omgomgomgomgomg.....a staaaaaaaaaaaaffffffiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee......I luv em! One of the gyms I use has two staffies and one of comes to 'help' you with your training...pmsl.....if you do sit ups on the incline bench, he jumps up on your tum and sits there wobbling about whilst u do your sit ups! Hahaha.....and the other one comes outside to to the cement square where people do lunges, and he sits patiently watching, and if you stop....he barks like a loony at you till u start again.....personal trainers that dedicated are hard to get thesedays...lololol.....

She looks really lovely....awwwweee.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Omgomgomgomgomg.....a staaaaaaaaaaaaffffffiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee......I luv em! One of the gyms I use has two staffies and one of comes to 'help' you with your training...pmsl.....if you do sit ups on the incline bench, he jumps up on your tum and sits there wobbling about whilst u do your sit ups! Hahaha.....and the other one comes outside to to the cement square where people do lunges, and he sits patiently watching, and if you stop....he barks like a loony at you till u start again.....personal trainers that dedicated are hard to get thesedays...lololol.....
> 
> She looks really lovely....awwwweee.....


She's an absolute sweetheart really .... A total character like most sappy dogs are, as you have found out lmao.

She's a typical "nanny dog" at the moment which is great as far as the kids are concerned but obviously gonna be vigilant just in case.

And after today's escapades I have a training partner too  plenty of running and chasing


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't know you wore red nail varnish Jim. It suits you though, brings out your eyes.

Is the new member of the family a staffy. A beautiful looking dog. I would like to haver a dog but with the hours we work it wouldn't be fair on the dog to leave it home all day. Also the eldest is afraid of most dogs but I thought if we got a little puppy he wouldn't be scared and as it grew he would become used to having a dog around and it would cure his fear. We always had a pet dog at home when growing up and a cat doesn't come close to owning a dog.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I didn't know you wore red nail varnish Jim. It suits you though, brings out your eyes.
> 
> Is the new member of the family a staffy. A beautiful looking dog. I would like to haver a dog but with the hours we work it wouldn't be fair on the dog to leave it home all day. Also the eldest is afraid of most dogs but I thought if we got a little puppy he wouldn't be scared and as it grew he would become used to having a dog around and it would cure his fear. We always had a pet dog at home when growing up and a cat doesn't come close to owning a dog.


Sunday is my "casual" day you see mate..... :lol:

I get your point mate, the staff came from a household where she was left on her own all day and its left its mark on her.... And my carpets lol but with the OH being about during the day I know the dogs in good company so to speak.

Luckily both boys are used to dogs through family and what not so they are quite blasé about her really .... Don't get me wrong she's a handful but hopefully with some hard work she should settle down.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Lovely dog mate, how old?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Lovely dog mate, how old?


She's 3 mate...... Beautiful girl but sadly it's not working out in the slightest.

She's been getting very distressed the last 3 nights and last night was heart breaking to see her suffer so her previous owner is coming to collect her tonight.

Unfair to make her suffer really....I managed to train a lot of her over excited behaviour out of her and she was settling into a beautiful family dog but the stress of trying to calm her at night is too much for her I feel.

So ...... After 4 hours sleep in 3 days I haven't trained at all (naturally lol) decent nights kip and back under the bar tomorrow if all goes to plan


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's a shame mate, it took me about a year to tame my husky from a pup so I know how hard/frustrating it is.

You know what she may need, another dog to keep her company


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh no! You had to give her back....awwweee.....it's a shame ......so will you be looking for another one?

And yes, you do need your sleep.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I got stuck in a head funk last week... Training, diet, work everything seemed trivial so I apologise for the leave of absence :lol:

Back on the straight and narrow this week, very strange ......

So counting last week as a "rest week" I'm diving back into the second cycle, week 1

SQUATS

W/U

45kg x5

55kg x5

67.5kg x3

Working sets

72.5kg x5

85.5kg x5

95kg x5+ which was 8

Assistance

Speeds squats 60kg 5x10

Leg press (pause rep) 125.5kg 3x10

Bit wobbly, bit stiff and creaky but that's to be expected really.

I will catch up with all the journals this evening guys.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

glad you got your head on, sometimes a week off is just what's needed


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Every one needs a rest from time to time. You cant lift at 110% all of the time as your CNS need to recover.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Double header session this morning, night shifts are making a mess of me lol.

Week 1 cyc 2

BENCH

W/U

Bar x10

32.5kg x5

40kg x5

Working sets

42.5kg x5

50kg x5

55kg x5 + which was 7

Assistance

40kg 5x10 speed reps.

DEADS

W/U

55kg x5

70kg x5

82.5kg x5

Working sets

90kg x5

105kg x5

120kg x5 + which was 8

Assistance

100kg 3x8

In, out , done

"Successful people do what they have to do, whether they feel like it or not" -Elliott Huse


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Double header session this morning, night shifts are making a mess of me lol.
> 
> Week 1 cyc 2
> 
> ...


Surely you mean "Married men do what they are told to do, whether they feel like it or not"

Nice little session there Jim. I've never had the pleasure of working nights.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nights! Oh poop...I used to do nights, worse time between 2ish and 5....looooooooooooooooooooong......take care mister...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've always been a regular night worker and still am in this job, you never 'get used to it' but you will get yourself in a routine and start feeling half human again.

The whole reason I've changed my goals and workout plan is due to my work shifts/needs so I know it's not easy.

When your going through hell, keep going.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for popping in guys ..... Still stuck in my funk got some reason.

Anywho start of week two tomorrow... Onwards, upwards and all that.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Thanks for popping in guys ..... Still stuck in my funk got some reason.
> 
> Anywho start of week two tomorrow... Onwards, upwards and all that.


Hey there, hang on in there...my worlds not so great right now either.....keep chugging forwards and it'll go in the right direction at some point. I believe that for myself and for you jimster.....be gentle on yourself hey? X


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, hang on in there...my worlds not so great right now either.....keep chugging forwards and it'll go in the right direction at some point. I believe that for myself and for you jimster.....be gentle on yourself hey? X


Morning treacle .... Have a hug.

I hope things start picking up soon for you .. Honestly.

I have great faith young grasshopper x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sundays fun and games

Week 1 cyc2

PRESS

W/U

20kg x5

25kg x5

30kg x5

Working sets

32.5kg x5

37.5kg x5

42.5kg x5

Assistance

30kg 3x5

Softly softly .... Easy on the press but shoulders feel like bags of gravel 

Today

Week 2 cyc 2

SQUATS

W/U

45kg x5

55kg x5

67.5 x5

Working sets

67.5kg x3

75kg x3

100kg x3+ which was 5

Assistance

60kg 3x10 speed squats

No heroics as I have a new box  ..... 2" lower taking me below parallel so was just easing into it given my history.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Slow and steady wins the race my boy. No point rushing things.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Still getting the sessions in pal which is the main thing.

Quite a few people, including myself, have been a bit distracted from the gym over the last few months so don't give yourself a hard time.

Do what you can and enjoy life


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Eyup moi t'internet mucker, as said above, do what u can and get through.....oh boy my freakin iPad keeps changing my words!,, it's taking hours and hours to type this! Sigh....I should leave them really cos the whole looks ridiculous, lololol.....not unlike most of my posts....:laugh: hey you! Take care mister, and give that Ickle taz a hug.....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The natty club membership is reducing week by week. Gone are the days of endless cheese gags, I miss those carefree days.........


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

just so you know, not out of mind just cos you is out of sight...I also miss your startling wit and humour.....

:no: :laugh: I'm mucking....hey you! be gentle on yourself mister..x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right ..... Belt and braces, get back into it

Week 2 cyc 2

BENCH

W/U

25kg x5

32.5kg x5

40kg x5

Working sets

45kg x3

52.5kg x3

57.5kg x3 + which was 5

Still had reps in the tank but I'm still feeling a little ginger about what the hell I'm doing on the bench.

Assistance

40kg 3x10

CGBP 40kg 3x10

DB rows 24kg 3x10.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Where do you fail on bench ? If its at the bottom it could be the front delts and if at the top it most likely the triceps. Try doing some bench on the smith machine and set the safety catchers just above your chest and take each rep from a complete stop. I think this is called a pin press. Go to failure with a comfortable weight and you will see where the problem is. Once you know what the issue is then you can go about fixing it. It's worth a bash. Sometimes we have to take a step back to move forward.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Where do you fail on bench ? If its at the bottom it could be the front delts and if at the top it most likely the triceps. Try doing some bench on the smith machine and set the safety catchers just above your chest and take each rep from a complete stop. I think this is called a pin press. Go to failure with a comfortable weight and you will see where the problem is. Once you know what the issue is then you can go about fixing it. It's worth a bash. Sometimes we have to take a step back to move forward.


It's not a question of failing just yet mate more a question if getting into a groove.

Each set up just feels totally alien. :lol:

But some sound and learned advice there bud.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> just so you know, not out of mind just cos you is out of sight...I also miss your startling wit and humour.....
> 
> :no: :laugh: I'm mucking....hey you! be gentle on yourself mister..x


Two fish in a tank ..... One turns to the other and says ..................


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Friday... Friday... Friday......deads

Week 2 cyc 2

DEADS

W/U

55kg x5

70kg x5

82.5kg x3

-working sets-

97.5kg x3

112.5kg x3

125kg x3 + which was 5

Easy last set but keeping the tech in mind.

--Assistance--

100kg 3x8 (inducing 15sec holds on last set)

PENDLAYS

75kg 3x5


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent, we love deads


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> excellent, we love deads


It's the simple things in life mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Two fish in a tank ..... One turns to the other and says ..................


do you know how to drive this thing ?????


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats some nice deads and rows Jim.

How long are you planning on running the 5/3/1 for ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Thats some nice deads and rows Jim.
> 
> How long are you planning on running the 5/3/1 for ?


Probably another couple of cycles mate... Once I'm repping the 90% mark with a little more comfort I will work on the system I think.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week 3 cyc 2

Real mixed bag today/this morning .... Severe lack of sleep ... Home life Is crap and my heads far from being back in the game .... Any game for that matter.... And then something strange happened

SQUATS

W/U

45kg x5

55kg x5

67.5kg x3

-working sets-

85kg x5

95kg x3

110kg (PB) x1+ which was 3

Threw a belt on cracked out some singles

115kg x 5x1 (PB)

120kg fail lol .... Got caught in over thinking the lift and freaked myself.

--assistance--

70kg 3x10 speed squats

Feeling like a new man .....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

sometimes that's the way it works, just when you least expect it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> sometimes that's the way it works, just when you least expect it


It was needed mate... Just to find that focus again


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> It's the simple things in life mate.






 :laugh: :laugh:

sorrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........:no: :laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> sorrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........:no: :laugh:


I can often be found scratching myself up a door frame miss so no apologies needed


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good morning one and all .....

The world has officially gone fooking mad ! As of Tuesday my working world descended into chaos lol.

Double headers, ghost shifts ... Nights ... Total chaos, I honestly can't tell you what days I slept.

So my apologies for my absence, I was rather pre occupied with the whole "not killing yourself due to sleep depravation" thing.

Needless to say I didn't train, so first morning back today and pretty much completed the outstanding week 3 cyc 2 working sets.

This mornings antics

BENCH

W/U

25kg x5

32.5kg x5

40kg x3

-working sets-

50kg x5

55kg x3

62.5kg x1+ which was 5 (REP PB)

PRESS

W/U

20kg x5

25kg x5

30kg x3

-working sets-

37.5kg x5

42.5kg x3

47.5kg x1+ which was 5

60kg x1 (PB)

No drama on the cheeky single.

DEADS

W/U

55kg x5

70kg x5

82.5kg x3

-working sets-

105kg x5

117.5 x3

132.5 x1+ which was an easy 5

35mins ...... Job done! ...feeling prime evilly strong at the moment mwahahahaha (I know I'm not, but I feel as strong as a ox lol)


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh blimey, let's hope it all settles down again then


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Eyup jimtwisty......you can't be everywhere bud, you just can't...priorities right? I'm a bit hit and miss myself at the moment, job hunting, inbetween feeling great and feeling shoite etc...but chugging along and waiting for it all to even out.

You'll even out too ....don't fret mister...still luvvin' ya....well, ya know, in a very platonic, no perv/no merv/no derv, sherv, slerv...and all that stuff...errr? I think I maaaaayyyy have made that up, not sure...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Shift work is a nightmare, you just have to train when you can.

Keeping sane and healthy is the main thing, some nice deads done there btw.

You still training with your mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just the 2 PBs today then. Honestly Jim you need to put the effort in.... 

Good workout sleep or not.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> oh blimey, let's hope it all settles down again then


Erm ...... It's settled mate but a little too "settled"



Flubs said:


> Eyup jimtwisty......you can't be everywhere bud, you just can't...priorities right? I'm a bit hit and miss myself at the moment, job hunting, inbetween feeling great and feeling shoite etc...but chugging along and waiting for it all to even out.
> 
> You'll even out too ....don't fret mister...still luvvin' ya....well, ya know, in a very platonic, no perv/no merv/no derv, sherv, slerv...and all that stuff...errr? I think I maaaaayyyy have made that up, not sure...


  ello miss ....

I'm not taking it as a bad thing really just busy but it keeps me out of trouble

I hope things pick up soon treacle, if you fancy a trip to the smog u can offer part time employment as a spotter/motivation coach

Or a nurse at the moment (all shall become clear in a second)



faultline said:


> Shift work is a nightmare, you just have to train when you can.
> 
> Keeping sane and healthy is the main thing, some nice deads done there btw.
> 
> You still training with your mate?


Cheers broski,

Back to being a loan wolf at the moment but that actually suits me for now with work being erratic.



aad123 said:


> Just the 2 PBs today then. Honestly Jim you need to put the effort in....
> 
> Good workout sleep or not.


I try mate lol ......

Alas it's gone wonky again!!

MAN DOWN!!!! ....

Putting little legs to best last night and next thing I'm crumpled on the deck ... Somehow I've put my back out?!? ... Argh kids!! Nothing like the little ones to make you realise your getting old lol.

Trip to the local needle merchant after the sports therapist and basically I've strained the lumbars, probably courtesy of the work load and twisting awkwardly.

Anywho it's de load week so I've literally taken all the load off my feet and am currently staring at the ceiling lol.

Hope your all good people.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

holeee shmoleeee wisty! ouch! hey, when I put my back out swinging my mates 5 year old round doing airoplanes, lol....I found Bio freeze was my best friend, costs about £10 per tube, and it drives really cold into your skin, followed by really hot....phew...helped me anyhow......I hope you won't be out for too long buddie, bad back is something I really know all about and I'm literally wincing up in sympathy for you.....can you afford to get manipulation at all? the chiropractor didn't do squat for me, but I got a really good osteopath who was brilliant, and he did a bit of that needle thing on me which I thought would be pants but it did seem to help....

Hey, don't go down the "i'm gonna be in a moody" route hey? life is like this, chucks all sortsa poop at us.......it'll pass Jimwisty....it will...have an ugg ((((((0)))))))))


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

and ps: you think you've got problems...today...........................................................................................

I got a spot on my left bum cheek :huh: wozzall that abarrrrt? sigh.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> holeee shmoleeee wisty! ouch! hey, when I put my back out swinging my mates 5 year old round doing airoplanes, lol....I found Bio freeze was my best friend, costs about £10 per tube, and it drives really cold into your skin, followed by really hot....phew...helped me anyhow......I hope you won't be out for too long buddie, bad back is something I really know all about and I'm literally wincing up in sympathy for you.....can you afford to get manipulation at all? the chiropractor didn't do squat for me, but I got a really good osteopath who was brilliant, and he did a bit of that needle thing on me which I thought would be pants but it did seem to help....
> 
> Hey, don't go down the "i'm gonna be in a moody" route hey? life is like this, chucks all sortsa poop at us.......it'll pass Jimwisty....it will...have an ugg ((((((0)))))))))


Oi oi .... Swit swoo .... "Do you come here often??" ..... "You must be exhausted .... Because "

Right that's the awkward flirting over and done with :lol:

Nice pic miss.... Good to see your smiling.

I have had the genius idea of strapping a wheat bag inside an old weights belt .... Heated heaven and supported 

But thanks for the tip, I've been icing with a freezer block which isn't ideal and mrs wst has hidden the peas 

Lol ..... I'm ok miss don't you fret, it's just life.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> and ps: you think you've got problems...today...........................................................................................
> 
> I got a spot on my left bum cheek :huh: wozzall that abarrrrt? sigh.....


Could be worse!! Could be the right!! Dear god the humanity


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Could be worse!! Could be the right!! Dear god the humanity


I know, I know...gawwwd only knows how I'm gonna get round this, there's a whooooooooooooooooooole loada things to consider, for instance, do I wear high line knacks to avoid the spot but then spend all day with my bum to the wall trying to avoid the dreaded vpl disease?

orrrr......the hoooooooooooooooooooooge undercrackers that I seriously only save for training so the guys don't get an eyeful of my unfairly generous buttocks...but inwardly feel like Granny Arbuckle and be forced to wear crinkly thick tights to match my knacks and feel socially unacceptable the whole day?

orrrr....ummm...wear a thong, which may get lost somewhere within the vast regions of flesh and have to be surgically removed by an overworked and overpaid surgeon who is only doing thong removals on the side to supplement his golfing weekends with Bob his Bessie mate who drinks too much and doesn't really put his hands in his pockets to pay for the drinks much, which is pretty annoying for Max the surgeon but he puts up with it cos he's trying to date Bob's sister who is very high maintenance....

so you see how it is right? my life is just on the edge :blink:

xx:laugh:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wtf going on in here then?!?

Jim, hope the backs healing nicely, cold hot cold hot cold hot etc etc 

Flubs, pretty sure with all the squats you seem to get through that you could pull anything off undercracker-wise.

Is that a word 'undercracker-wise '?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> Wtf going on in here then?!?
> 
> Jim, hope the backs healing nicely, cold hot cold hot cold hot etc etc
> 
> ...


lol..yes, I think that is definitely a word, and if not? it should be..:laugh:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Bit late to arrive (for a change) but in!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo jimwisteria.......just to wish you happy weekend, and hope you're coping ok with your stuff at the mo......x


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey mate, hope you're on the mend. Look forward to having a catch up, atb.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Put the kettle on daddies home !!

Sorry guys/gals had to take some time out from pretty much everything, work, weights , family .... Just needed to get my head straight.

But I'm back ...

Cyc 3 week 1

BENCH

W/U

27.5kg x5

32.5kg x5

40kg x3

-working sets-

45kg x5

50kg x5

57.5kg x5+ (which was 10 .. +3 on last cyc)

40kg 5x10

CGBP

40kg 3x8

Now your gonna have to give me some time to get up to speed.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel Jim. For the last few weeks things have been up in the air and I dont seem to have gotten anything done. Wife and kids have been ill, sleep and training have been messed up and at the moment I'm just not feeling it.

With the way things are training has taken a back seat. When you think about it we have done close on 11 months of solid training which is going to take a toll on all areas of life. But hay your back in the game now so crack on my son.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I know exactly how you feel Jim. For the last few weeks things have been up in the air and I dont seem to have gotten anything done. Wife and kids have been ill, sleep and training have been messed up and at the moment I'm just not feeling it.
> 
> With the way things are training has taken a back seat. When you think about it we have done close on 11 months of solid training which is going to take a toll on all areas of life. But hay your back in the game now so crack on my son.


Your not wrong mate.. Sadly life throws it's ups and downs at you and yet it always seems to be at the entirely wrong moment.

Hope all is starting to settle down for you now mate... It will fall back into place.

Naturally I hope the OH and kids are feeling Better too.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi oi jim twisty...welcome back to ya....take it easy now, don't go and pull something in your eagerness to get back on board hey?....beeeeg hurrrrrrgs......


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oi oi jim twisty...welcome back to ya....take it easy now, don't go and pull something in your eagerness to get back on board hey?....beeeeg hurrrrrrgs......


Softly softly miss.

Ego is in check nae worry about that.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week 1 cyc 3

PRESS (SOHP)

W/U

Bar x 5

25kg x5

30kg x5

Working sets

32.5kg x5

40kg x5

45kg x5+ (8)

Time off and typically shoulders feel like they are full of gravel.

Assistance

30kg 5x10

PENDLAYS

50kg 3x5

60kg 1x5

70kg 1x5

80kg 1x5

60kg 2x5

And some more benching, figured practice makes perfect, decided to drop the arch and concentrated more on getting the blades squeezed and feet comfy

BENCH

50kg x8,6,4

60kg 3x1

65kg x1

70kg x1

Singles felt a lot easier than expected..... Won't take it for granted though.

[email protected]£*ing bench press...... Lol.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good to see you back mate, crack on but don't go silly


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> [email protected]£*ing bench press...... Lol.


I couldn't agree more.

Nice little session you had there my friend. I miss the pendlays as I'm currently on t-bar row but I still do each rep from a stand still by resting the bar on a wooden block.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> Nice little session you had there my friend. I miss the pendlays as I'm currently on t-bar row but I still do each rep from a stand still by resting the bar on a wooden block.


Thanks mate .... I love the t-row but they are banned in my gym (I kid you not)

I would happily incorporate them into a deadlift session.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week 1 cyc 3

DEADS

W/U

57.5kg x5

72.5kg x5

87.5kg x3

-working sets-

92.5kg x5

107.5kg x5

122.5kg x5

Played it sensible, still feeling a niggle in the lower back so just stuck to the required session

Always feel cheated when I don't break a sweat doing deads but can't afford any heroics going wrong

So .... 2000m on the rower did the job.

Trust me to pick out of 8 machines the worst one!

"Eeeeeeeek...whoosh .....eeeeeeeek .... Whoosh, clang ! ...."

Lol comedy gold watching the bloke on the TRX lose his concentration courtesy of all the racket I was making.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Thanks mate .... I love the t-row but they are banned in my gym (I kid you not)
> 
> I would happily incorporate them into a deadlift session.


 :cursing: whatever next


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> :cursing: whatever next


Lol u will have to get a picture up of the "polite" notice regarding said rows.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So ..... Just to kick a man when he's down, physio letter cane through along with a phone call yesterday.

Tendonitis in the right foot .... Bloody wonderful.

Blah blah blah .... Medical waffle ..... No squats, no deads for a while .... Grrrrrrrr

So got me a physio training list and daily exercises that need to be done untill my next appointment in 3 weeks.

So now we have a problem lol ... What the hell am I supposed to do about training??

Given myself the weekend to figure it out but to be honest I'm at a loss.

So this morning I attempted legs as best I could without putting any load on the foot.

Leg extension

39kg x 3x7

45kg x 3x5

25kg x 2x10

Seated leg curls

39kg x 3x7

45kg x 3x5

25kg x 2x10

Machine leg press

52kg x3x7

79kg x3x5

45kg x2x10

All roughly 1/2 to 2/3 of stack so that's crap to start with.

Didn't really know what else to do so just had a play on all the new fan dangled plate loaded machines. Called it a day.

All suggestions are more than welcome at this moment in time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is it only the exercises that put preasure on your foot that are the problem ? Why not try leg extensions and leg press for a while for quads and hyper extensions and power shrugs in place of deadlifts, you may even be able to do rack pulls as the lower section of your leg remains static when doing these. Theres always a way around these things.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh I see!!! So my left foot goes all wrong and your right foot goes all wrong....humph! Copycat......I've got my MRI on Tuesday so looking forward to seeing exactly what's wrong with it...will totally laff my non existent kok off if I have the same problem...:laugh:

We could start a club? Correspondence and everything, snicker snicker....hey buddie, don't be too down, there are always ways round these pleasures in life, AND WE moi few end, will overcome them right?

Booooooooooooob the builder, can we fix it! Boooooooooooob the builder...........YES WE CAN!!

Happy weekend mister....xx


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry about your foot mate, that really sucks. Maybe as well as iso's on your legs you can use it as an opportunity to really hammer your upper body for a while. I will call you a Bicep boy though! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Sorry about your foot mate, that really sucks. Maybe as well as iso's on your legs you can use it as an opportunity to really hammer your upper body for a while. I will call you a Bicep boy though! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Is it only the exercises that put preasure on your foot that are the problem ? Why not try leg extensions and leg press for a while for quads and hyper extensions and power shrugs in place of deadlifts, you may even be able to do rack pulls as the lower section of your leg remains static when doing these. Theres always a way around these things.


It's a question of direct pressure on the foot mate, even the leg press is out as I've found out from yesterday ..... Absolute agony today.

I'm gonna try and use isolation for the quads .. Ham etc it's just a totally new approach for me.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oh I see!!! So my left foot goes all wrong and your right foot goes all wrong....humph! Copycat......I've got my MRI on Tuesday so looking forward to seeing exactly what's wrong with it...will totally laff my non existent kok off if I have the same problem...:laugh:
> 
> We could start a club? Correspondence and everything, snicker snicker....hey buddie, don't be too down, there are always ways round these pleasures in life, AND WE moi few end, will overcome them right?
> 
> ...


Lol ..... Flubless I'm holding you entirely responsible, sympathy suffering you see ... Because I'm just that kinda guy.

The hop along club is now in session.

Good luck for Tuesday miss  I hope it's nothing serious. X


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Seeing as I done gone a broke myself I've decided to run a challenge found on bb.com *cough...... Spit...*

Anyway if nothing else it could be entertainment value for anyone reading 

As you all know my bench us pretty bad so for the 6weeks physio treatment I'm going to be running jim Williams bench tech " adding 15kg to my 1rm in 6weeks" ...... Lmao.

Basic structure is as follows.

MONDAY -HEAVY

Build up to 90% 1rm for 5 singles.

80% for 3x2

Assistance exercise for

Shoulders

Back

Triceps

Biceps

All 3x5

WEDNESDAY -LIGHT

Build to 65% for 3x7

Same assistance groups different exercises

3x8

FRIDAY- MEDIUM

build to 80% 5x3

Same assistance groups different exercises

4x5

I will be adding a leg machine session in somewhere though.










--------------------------

So there's the line under wendlers for now untill I stop running the risk of damaging myself any more.

Time to bench brah !!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BEEEEENNNNCCCHHHH!! Heee hee.....you is gona have foook in huge chest in no time and we is gonna have to stick a pole up your shirt so the weight of your massive chest doesn't pull you over....:laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> BEEEEENNNNCCCHHHH!! Heee hee.....you is gona have foook in huge chest in no time and we is gonna have to stick a pole up your shirt so the weight of your massive chest doesn't pull you over....:laugh:


Haha knowing my luck I'm gonna tear something important and take up crosswords or worse .... Cross stitch.

Alright miss?? ..... Good news on the temping xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Haha knowing my luck I'm gonna tear something important and take up crosswords or worse .... Cross stitch.
> 
> Alright miss?? ..... Good news on the temping xx


Thank you...I've been quite worried, on the quiet....I'm hopeful something positive will come out of it....I try my best and I believe that if you try then you get something back...gulp! Always a first time to be proved wrong...lol....but I hope thus isn't one of them....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Thank you...I've been quite worried, on the quiet....I'm hopeful something positive will come out of it....I try my best and I believe that if you try then you get something back...gulp! Always a first time to be proved wrong...lol....but I hope thus isn't one of them....


I'm sure as eggs is eggs something good will come of it ..... 

Feel it in my bones ...

Granted that could just be the copious amounts of painkillers but we will keep that quiet.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Operation bicep boy has officially started.

In order of appearance

BENCH (Heavy day)

Warm up to

90% 62.5kg 5x1

80% 55kg 3x3

Erm 60secs rest period was supposed to be 3mins minimum .... I don't think it was heavy enough to justify that so will increase next week.

SOHP

40kg 3x5

Barbell rows

80kg 3x5

Rack pulls

120kg 3x5

Cable TRI extensions

27kg 3x5

Strict Ez bar + 20kg curls 3x5

............. Erm ..... That's it really, not entirely sure what to make of it yet.

On a positive note foots feeling a tad better this morning.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As part of the new training will you be curling in the squat rack ????


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> As part of the new training will you be curling in the squat rack ????


No no no..... I joined my fellow bro's in front of a mirror in keeping with the decorum


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> No no no..... I joined my fellow bro's in front of a mirror in keeping with the decorum


Don't neglect the posing between sets mate! 

Good session, and glad the foots improving.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Today's bench-annigans minus all the warm up fluff.

Week 1 day 2 (light)

Working up to 65% 42.5 kg 3x7

Assistance work

Incline DB 18kg 3x8

Standing partial military press

Short oly + 20kg 3x8

Preacher Ez+ 20kg 3x8

Lat pull downs 52kg 3x8

DB TRI extension 16kg 3x8

Done ...... Pumped and done.

Which was a nice change.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah good to see you Jim, glad it went well


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> yeah good to see you Jim, glad it went well


Cheers buddy .... Still about.

Like a bad penny lol.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Cheers buddy .... Still about.
> 
> Like a bad penny lol.


keep working hard and you'll soon be a tuppeny


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> keep working hard and you'll soon be a tuppeny


Pmsl very good mate ..... Very good.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Still with us Jim ????

We seem to have lost @faultline so we cant afford to loose another member of the natty club.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Still with us Jim ????
> 
> We seem to have lost @faultline so we cant afford to loose another member of the natty club.


Still here mate just been a busy couple of days!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Crazy ****d couple of days ......

Friday

Week 2 day 3 (medium)

Bench.

Build up to 80% 55kg 5x3

Assistance

Plate shoulder press 20kg 4x5

Seated cable rows close grip 45kg 4x5

Compound TRI ext Ez + 20kg 4x5

Concentration curls 18kg DB 4x5

....... Pmsl


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good morning you bunch of beautiful individuals

Bench sessions

Day 4 week 2

Increased working weights this week unsure exactly how that effects 1rm but not overly bothered just yet.

BENCH (heavy)

working up to

90% 65kg (+2.5kg) 4x1 1x3






Should have been 5x1 but sod it lol.

80% 55kg 3x3

Assistance gumpf.

SOHP 45kg 3x5 (+5kg)

Barbell rows 82.5kg 3x5 (+2.5kg)

Rack pulls 130kg 3x5 (+10kg)

Cable TRI extensions 32kg 3x5 (+5kg)

Strict Ez curl bar + 22.5kg 3x5 (+2.5kg)

Coincidently I'm leaning out but maintaining weight


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Weights are all going up Jim. Good show old boy.

I will have a look at the video later at home.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Weights are all going up Jim. Good show old boy.
> 
> I will have a look at the video later at home.


Cheers mate, have to admit, all in all I'm happy with the progression.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its all about making small improvements throughout the year. You have consistantly trained all year long which isn't easy with work and family. 2014 will be our year !


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Its all about making small improvements throughout the year. You have consistantly trained all year long which isn't easy with work and family. 2014 will be our year !


Slow and steady wins the race apparently lol.

But I agree mate, next year is gonna be a cracker.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice little session this morning despite dragging my heels after a 10pm finish last night.

Week 2 session 5

Bench (light)

Up to 65% 45kg (+2.5kg) 3x7

Assistance work

(Now I haven't really discovered if the assistance exercises are supposed to be light? I just figure if I'm completing the required reps then it's all gravy)

Incline DB press 20kg (+2kg) 3x8

Standing partial Military press

Short OLY + 22.5kg (+2.5kg) 3x8

Preacher EZ + 22.5kg (+2.5kg) 3x8

Lat pull downs 59kg (+7kg) 3x8

DB TRI extensions 18kg (+2kg) 3x8

Next challenge is trying to sus out a leg day tomorrow that's not going to involve pressure directly on my dodgy foot.

Have a nice day guys.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just some ideas off the top of my head. I'm thinking exercises that give good results with very little weight.

Good mornings.

Lunges.

SLDL.

Leg Ext.

Leg Curl.

Although the top 3 will require weight you could get away with just using an empty bar. Pre-exhaust with leg ext & leg curl then see how the rest go. After 4 sets of 20 on leg extension I can hardly stand so a few sets of lunges would be a struggle simply with body weight.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good shout ad, just gonna go with the flow Monday/Tuesday in think and find where my capabilities are.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Man down!! I've got man flu so obviously I'm writing this from beyond the grave 

Huff! Anyway dragged my sorry @rse to gym and well ... Rest periods were seconds away from being rest "naps" but got the job done

Friday

Week 2 day 6 (medium)

Bench.

Build up to 80% 57.5kg (+2.5kg) 5x3

Assistance

Plate shoulder press 22.5kg (+2.5kg) 4x5

Seated cable rows close grip 52kg (+7kg) 4x5

Flagging a bit now

Compound TRI ext Ez + 20kg 4x5

Concentration curls 18kg DB 4x5

Thank god that's done with, lol.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good morning all.

Bench sessions

Day 7 week 3

BENCH (heavy)

working up to

90% 67.5kg (+2.5kg) 5x1

80% 55kg 3x3

Assistance gumpf.

SOHP 47.5kg 3x5 (+2.5kg)

Barbell rows 85kg 3x5 (+2.5kg)

Rack pulls 140kg 3x5 (+10kg)

Cable TRI extensions 32kg 3x5

Strict Ez curl bar + 25kg 3x5 (+2.5kg)

Still feeling like utter tripe so all in all I can't complain really.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Utter tripe hey? Ugh....that gives me a mental picture I don't want......hurrrr hurrrrr.......

How you doing buster? Have anugg.....(((((((((((((0))))))))))))).......  . And a poem......

Hey diddle diddle, the cat had a tiddle all over the dining room floor.

The little dog laughed to see such fun, so the little cat tiddled some more.....

I know, I know, a bit random right? But hey, that's the way I roll broh.......

 . X


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Utter tripe hey? Ugh....that gives me a mental picture I don't want......hurrrr hurrrrr.......
> 
> How you doing buster? Have anugg.....(((((((((((((0))))))))))))).......  . And a poem......
> 
> ...


Flubsy! .... Firstly I'm in awe of your poetic prowess , I would return in kind but it would involve an Irishman in a boat and rhyme with ducks and well ...... It's far too early for that.

Where ya been miss?? ... I was actually considering dropping you a mention later this morning so not are you a leader in world of limericks but your septic too! .... Quite a CV

 hope your well treacle. (In my sarf landan droll that doesn't sound so creepy btw)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there......I have one or two worries at the mo......training went down the Swaneee but slowly working my way back....foots not helping the situation, waiting for news from the MRI.....humph...my foot will have dropped off by then of course......

By the way thanks...I've never been called "septic" before.....:laugh: harsh jimtwisty, harsh....  . Is it at all possible your fudge fingers missed out the C perchance? Hahahaha.......I do lurrrrrrrrv ya ....hey you! Have a fabbie day and give Ickle Tazzie a chase round the sofa for me will ya.......


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there......I have one or two worries at the mo......training went down the Swaneee but slowly working my way back....foots not helping the situation, waiting for news from the MRI.....humph...my foot will have dropped off by then of course......
> 
> By the way thanks...I've never been called "septic" before.....:laugh: harsh jimtwisty, harsh....  . Is it at all possible your fudge fingers missed out the C perchance? Hahahaha.......I do lurrrrrrrrv ya ....hey you! Have a fabbie day and give Ickle Tazzie a chase round the sofa for me will ya.......


I'm sorry to hear your still suffering highs and lows miss... Including the foot debacle (such a nice word that) naturally I will keep my fingers firmly crossed for you

Mini me sends his regards... And always appreciates a run around the house 

And my "fudge fingers" found the term septic rather than psychic a lot more comical given the hour of the day .... And it being pre copious amounts of kenco of course.

Don't be a stranger


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week 3 session 8

Bench (light)

Up to 65% 50kg (+5kg) 3x7

Was meant to be 47.5kg oops.

Assistance work

Incline DB press 20kg 3x8

Standing partial Military press

Short OLY + 25kg (+2.5kg) 3x8

Preacher EZ + 25kg (+2.5kg) 3x8

Lat pull downs 59kg 3x8

DB TRI extensions 18kg 3x8

So slight balls up on the working sets but I'm sure given the fact I'm still a nancy at benching I will be forgiven.

However if I fail to increase my bench by "30lb" then we now know where it all went so wrong lmao.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a broken nail so if my shoulder press doesn't increase could I use that as a reason ???

Nice work out Jim, progressing slowly but surely.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

aad123 said:


> I have a broken nail so if my shoulder press doesn't increase could I use that as a reason ???
> 
> Nice work out Jim, progressing slowly but surely.


 :lol: made me larrrf...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :lol: made me larrrf...


Don't encourage the sarcy git

 morning all.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Friday

Week 3 day 9 (medium)

Bench.

Build up to 80% 60kg (+2.5kg) 5x3

Assistance

Plate shoulder press 25kg (+2.5kg) 4x5

Seated cable rows close grip 59kg (+7kg) 4x5

Compound TRI ext Ez + 20kg 4x5

Concentration curls 18kg DB 4x5

Very happy with that, yesterday I spent more time on trains than I usually spend sleeping each night! That's scary.

Admin day up north left me totally bolloxed this morning so to get some weight added was a pleasant surprise


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job Jim, keep adding the weight young fella


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> nice job Jim, keep adding the weight young fella


Fingers crossed mate!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey Jim lad, how's tricks? Looks like the weights are going up nicely.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

All the numbers are going in the right direction. :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning guys ..... Life's kicking the living [email protected] out of me once again.

Long and short I'm looking at a torn ligament which is going to require surgery which may or may not work ..... I'm under doctors orders not to drive which had me house bound untill this morning so no training at all ....

But let's not wallow ... I'm off to BENCH

With a snazzy foot brace lmao. Look like a total loon in the gym at the moment.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then.... Shuffled about like a bloody astronaut and realised I couldn't set up on the bench..... Ah

Couldn't force my foot down to set an arch or use it to support so went old school. Flat ish ... Feet up.

Just carried out a heavy session and will resume the 6week challenge properly on Monday.

BENCH (heavy)

40kg x5

50kg x5

60kg x3

65kg x2

70kg x1

72.5kg x1 (PB)

75kg 5x1 (PB)

80% 55kg 3x3

Assistance gumpf.

SOHP 50kg 3x5 (+2.5kg)

Barbell rows 85kg 3x5

Rack pulls 140kg 3x5

Cable TRI extensions 32kg 3x5

Strict Ez curl bar + 30kg 3x5 (+2.5kg)

Now that put a spring in my step and even pulled a truffle shuffle for good measure.

Rock on Monday.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

what a bummer mate, hope it turns out ok

well done on still getting in there


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That bench is creeping up Jim. Good work. :beer:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great session mate, sorry about the foot though, hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monday

Week 4 session 10

BENCH (heavy)

40kg x5

50kg x5

60kg x3

65kg x2

90% 70kg 5x1

80% 55kg 3x3

Assistance gumpf.

SOHP 50kg 3x5 (+2.5kg)

Barbell rows 85kg 3x5

Rack pulls 140kg 3x5

Cable TRI extensions 32kg 3x5

Strict Ez curl bar + 30kg 3x5 (+2.5kg)

-----------------------

Wednesday

(Light)

Week 4 session 11

Up to 65% 50kg (+5kg) 3x7

Assistance work

Incline DB press 20kg 3x8

Standing partial Military press

Short OLY + 25kg 3x8

Preacher EZ + 25kg 3x8

Lat pull downs 59kg 3x8

DB TRI extensions 18kg 3x8

Boys and girls I apologise I'm not posting much ATM I am however reading and lurking.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Reading, lurking and training.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooorrrrrrrroight father of Taz and fellow foot cripple......good for you keeping up with training...I'm out of it a bit at the moment....my temping job is not conducive to training at the moment, long hours.....but trying to work out a new system.....think my best bet is after Xmas really, but doing little bits here and there to try to keep momentum up.

I've been referred to a specialist surgeon for a second opinion, bollox! In the meantime it's no heels at all...bugger! No amount of crying and pleading would sway the consultant......even when I threw myself on the floor, grabbed his legs and pleaded that it was Xmas and I'm so short I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEED heels with my Xmas dresses swayed him......sigh.....

Silver lining is I now HAvE to go shopping for pretty flat shoes:mellow: yes, I must....I....I.....neeeeeeeeeed to right? :laugh:

Hey you, don't worry bout posting less...I'm doing the same too....hopefully things will look brighter for both of us in the new year right?

Take care mister...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry guys.

Been a bit unreliable reverently.

Basically between pending divorce, redundancy and injury I'm really not in a place where I can be active on the forum.

Still training and still gaining but going to take time out untill after the new year.

Hope you all have a great festive period. I will be back on in January.

Take it easy guys.

X


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

blimey mate, everything at once. Hope next year improves for you


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow.. Thats not good at all. I hope things turn out ok for you Jim.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

That's a lot to have on your plate, mate, I really hope you get stuff sorted and have as stress free a Christmas as possible. Atvb


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

**** times Jim, not much I can say to help the matter except when I was going through a bad time around a year ago, I got through by focussing on what needed to be done, took it day by day, and look towards the end goal, whatever that may be.

It will get better trust me pal, I had some dark times and for me focussing on training helped me.

What's the situation with the job, anything in the pipeline?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I know you may not see this jimwisteeeee...however...I'm wishing you all the best a really genuine desire that 2014 brings you a new start and some happiness buddie...x


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope you had the best Christmas you could under the circumstances. Its a stressful time for most but you have a lot to deal with but just hand in there.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

aad123 said:


> I hope you had the best Christmas you could under the circumstances. Its a stressful time for most but you have a lot to deal with but just hand in there.


Yes, I agree...just hand in there bud.....hee heee......

See wut I did there? Oh yeahhh..I still has it right? Hey you...out of sight but not out of mind....as above....seriously...be gentle on yourself and fake each day as it comes.....you'll get through....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Still no sign of the champ....... hope your doing well whatever you're up to buddy.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> Still no sign of the chump....... hope your doing well whatever you're up to buddy.


I edited that correctly for you....:laugh:

Seriously though....I second that...stay well bud.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Still hangin in there Jim


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right ... Firstly I apologise for dogging up an old thread

Secondly ..... I make no excuses for my inactivity, I won't give way for excuses... The future will be point of judgement


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Right ... Firstly I apologise for dogging up an old thread
> 
> Secondly ..... I make no excuses for my inactivity, I won't give way for excuses... The future will be point of judgement


You can have results or excuses.....

Seriously how are things and are you still training ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I was mate ... still am without structure but that's about to change

Benching heavy and managed to tangle a foot tendon but the git ain't killed me so it's gonna cure ..... well something


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will catch up later as the wife wont shut up... :whistling:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I will give you something to catch up with soon


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right time to lay the cards on the table .. I spiralled into a world of booze and poor food pretty hard.

Benching went up to a lowly 90kg for 3 with nothing but upper body sessions

I never followed up on the tendinitis and just shirked lower body bar dead a which saw nothing other than 180 for a cheeky couple once or twice a week.

Now is the time for dedication .. planning and focus.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Right time to lay the cards on the table .. I spiralled into a world of booze and poor food pretty hard.
> 
> Benching went up to a lowly 90kg for 3 with nothing but upper body sessions
> 
> ...


*
*

Good to hear. When you hit the bottom, the only way is up........as Yaz sang so many years ago....x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Good to hear. When you hit the bottom, the only way is up........as Yaz sang so many years ago....x


missy ....

I'm glad your still about

you still owe me that prom run I haven't forgotten. .

how the devil are you ??


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> missy ....
> 
> I'm glad your still about
> 
> ...


I'm fine thanks, had my own worries. Lost my job, fractured my foot, 3 months in a boot, no impact work at all for a loooong time, and still can't.....grew into an elephant, and now attempting to rectify the damage.

It may take some time.....lol....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I'm fine thanks, had my own worries. Lost my job, fractured my foot, 3 months in a boot, no impact work at all for a loooong time, and still can't.....grew into an elephant, and now attempting to rectify the damage.
> 
> It may take some time.....lol....


Then your welcome to join the roly looks like they should lift but didn't club.

I'm sorry to hear that flubless sounds a little rough miss .. especially given what I know of you ... I refuse to believe your gonna be beaten... xx


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Any post will be in homage to flu bless let it be known I shall be hobbling and possibly swearing .... ok probably swearing in her good name.

I may have missed a season but I've missed the support more


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well Jim what does the future hold in stall for you training wise ???

Are you still looking to carry on with the strength training or maybe a new direction ? What ever you decide we will all be along for the ride :thumb:

Time to swap the Guinness for whey and the hangovers for fasted cardio !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Well Jim what does the future hold in stall for you training wise ???
> 
> Are you still looking to carry on with the strength training or maybe a new direction ? What ever you decide we will all be along for the ride :thumb:
> 
> Time to swap the Guinness *for whey and the hangovers for fasted cardio !*


Ooooohhhhhhhh boy you make that sound so appealing.... :lol: :lol: 

yum! Get that wallpaper paste down your neck and start sweating! Hurrr hurrr....

Cue rocky music...DOO! Doo do dooooooooo...............


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Quite simply I'm sticking with what I enjoy initially ... I'm going back to baby steps and following the BBB 531 with a few minor adaptions to suit my needs.

Primarily aesthetic I won't lie .... but the main focus will be back on the strength aspect.

Food cooked ... session written ... alarm for an ungodly hour set


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Back in the game.

Go get em Tiger Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol that's the plan mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Let's do it !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Let's do it !


Yes, come on wisteeeeee....rarrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh........there ya go! Tigger roar, oop! I meant tiger roar......u can do it....strength strength strength....whoot whoot....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

After a 4 am alarm greeted by the usual grumbling .... haven't seen that time of day for a while and I certainly haven't missed it.

A disagreement with the bathroom scales which after several new batteries and the "surprise weight pounce" which basically involved hopping on from behind the shower cubicle hoping to catch it unawares I have to face facts that I'm officially lardy...

Home brew breakfast shake

Cheeky 5k round the streets

I'm off to the gym ....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

4am ???? Are you mad....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> 4am ???? Are you mad....


Only way to stay focused bud


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

No heroics ... ego left at the turnstiles, first and foremost it's about getting some regular sessions under my belt

531 cy1 wk 1

BENCH

47.5kg x5

52.5kg x5

60kg x5

40kg 5x10

DB ROWS

20kg 3x5

22kg 2x5

ROPE TRI EXT

27kg 3x5

32kg 2x5

After the obligatory cuff stuff, press ups and spin bike..

Guinness swapped for BCAA and dextrose.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Only way to stay focused bud


I don't think I could focus at 4 am but I get what you mean.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How does the 5312 system work ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> How does the 5312 system work ?


primarily working towards your predefined 1rm mate.. your given the working option of 5+ reps week 1, 3+reps on week 2 then 1+reps on week 3 ....

obviously these are on the "working sets" of each exercise

some consider it a step up from 5x5 systems.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

But for me focusing on the core lifts in the "boring but big" outline keeps me entertained enough... The beauty of wendlers systems is that they are adaptable to most routines


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm working on a hybrid system combining 5x5 and 3x10 workouts and I'm really enjoying it. There a bit in there for every thing but heavy pull day is a killer.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Whom ever decided I would have to go down 2 flights of stairs to leave my gym needs their bloody head tested.

Anyway .... pensive start to the session this morning it's been a good 7-8months since I really attempted aby kind of leg work so I knew it was going to be iffy to say the least.

Decent amount of spin bike and stretching, to be honest I was trying to delay the enviable if I'm honest.

Cyc1 week 1

SQUATS

65kg X 5

75kg X 5

85kg X 5

50kg 3x10

Bailed on the last two sets, glutes and hams were screaming so I had to think of the long term game

Standing calf raise

60 kg 3x10

And some core work.

To say I'm already jelly legged and walking like I have been invaded by a marrow is an understatement.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Disco legs tomorrow. I would go to bed tonight fully clothed and putting trousers and socks on may prove a little difficult in the morning. Still reasonable numbers even after a long break.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Disco legs tomorrow. I would go to bed tonight fully clothed and putting trousers and socks on may prove a little difficult in the morning. Still reasonable numbers even after a long break.


fail to prepare .... prepare to fail.

I like your thinking mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet mother of God... I'd forgotten just how painful leg day DOMS can actually be.

I think I've actually pulled an @rse muscle. Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Bit of a soft session today really ... always struggled with pressing .. but things can only get better

Cyc 1 wk 1

SOHP

35kg x5

40kg x5

45kg x5

30kg 5x10

Poxy high rep stuff always burns me out.

Lat pull down

59kg 5x5

Power shrug

100kg 3x5

Had me in hysterics .. sadly facing a mirror and being a new exercise to me the tech was wayyy off

More of a dead lift ... then a shrug, need to work on these a hell of a lot to get that continual motion going I think..

Attempted the spin bike to get some circulation going through the quads ... resulted in 10mins contemplating how I'm gonna get off the damn thing again.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Sweet mother of God... I'd forgotten just how painful leg day DOMS can actually be.
> 
> I think I've actually pulled an @rse muscle. Lol


 :lol: its funny because it's true :tongue:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nothing to really write home about today other than the fact I'm still walking like a thunderbird on smack

Cyc 1 week 1

DEADS

100kg X 5

115kg X 5

130kg X 5

60kg 1x10

GHR

BW 5X5

Core stuff.

Curls for the girls

C/Concentration

41kg 4x5

45kg 1x5

HAMMER CHINS

BW 4X5

Looking forward to quietly feeling sorry for myself for a few days


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's a nice session Jim. Don't forget you are just getting back into the swing of things again. Give it a month and you will be right back up there.

Am I correct in thinking that next week will be sets of 3 reps ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> That's a nice session Jim. Don't forget you are just getting back into the swing of things again. Give it a month and you will be right back up there.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that next week will be sets of 3 reps ?


I know mate ... I'm trying not to get frustrated and just taking it nice an easy (ish)

Next week will be 3 reps on the working sets mate yes. But I will be utilising the 3+ option now I've got my head round where my lifts are at.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Does the 531 system focus on one major lift per session with accessory work. ? For example monday squat, wednesday deads, friday bench or are you squatting and dead lifting multiple times per week ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Does the 531 system focus on one major lift per session with accessory work. ? For example monday squat, wednesday deads, friday bench or are you squatting and dead lifting multiple times per week ?


It works in a similar system to that if that is what you want mate ... like I said it's adaptable unlike strong lifts

Eg

Day one

Press 5/3/1

Bench 5x10

Lat work

Day two

Deads 5/3/1

Squat 5x10

Core work

Then reverse the 531 exercise on the remaining two days -or- in my case it's the 531 exercise then the same exercise for the secondary 5x10 sets (call the boring but big system)

Supplemented with a couple of isolation that I choose on the morning ... providing it's still within the muscle group I should be working obviously.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah I see. Looks interesting.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there jimwisteeeee...how you doing? I can see what the training is,but......how are you? Muddling through? Hope so...take care you...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there jimwisteeeee...how you doing? I can see what the training is,but......how are you? Muddling through? Hope so...take care you...


I will be fine thanks miss..... that what doesn't kill us .. something , something.

How you doing kiddo?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> I will be fine thanks miss..... that what doesn't kill us .. something , something.
> 
> How you doing kiddo?


Ok thanks.....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are you training this week or what :whistling:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Are you training this week or what :whistling:


Cheeky sod.

Currently enjoying an Alfresco press session

Well I would be if the little lad would stop rolling the 5's down the garden


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Currently enjoying an Alfresco press session
> 
> Well I would be if the little lad would stop rolling the 5's down the garden


He's actually helping you with cardio inbetween sets.....eveeerrreeeeeeeeone knows that's a great fat burner......you should thank him..  hurrrr hurrr...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week 2 cyc1

Clean and press

37.5kg X 3

42.5kg x3

47.5kg x3

32.5kg 5x 10

PENDLAY

62.5KG 5X5

DB SHRUG

32KG 5X5

Annnnnd running about like a loon retrieving weights before the nipper could either roll them into the pond or launch them over next doors garden.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Cheeky sod.
> 
> Currently enjoying an Alfresco press session
> 
> Well I would be if the little lad would stop rolling the 5's down the garden


Active recovery...nice.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week 2 cyc 1

Slightly different tact this morning.. somewhere along the line I've Strained my achillies last week, given my history it was probably my calf raises so omitted them this week to see if it settles.

SQUATS

50kg X 10

60kg X 10

70kg X 3

80kg X 3

90kg X 3

60kg X 10

50kg X 10

40kg X 10

Spin bike 10 mins

Just trying to focus on getting the legs warned up ... firing .... then ease back down.. don't get me wrong DOMS are part of the fun but can have a huge impact on my day to day working activities so let's see if this helps a little.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Been distracted to say the least recently .... that said still training just neglecting to post.

Quick over view of last week

Thursday

Week2 cyc1

Bench

50kg x3

57.5kg x3

65kg x3

50kg x10

45kg x10

40kg 3x10

Db rows

22.5kg 3x8 2x5

Cable tri extension

32kg 5x5

Friday

Week2 cyc1

Deads

105kg x3

120kg x3

135kg x3

70kg 1x10

Preacher curl

Ez + 22.5kg 5x5

Ghr

Bw 5x5

And nothing as of yet this week I was due in the gym today but that looks highly unlikely courtesy of my work load but never say never


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Small side note:

Currently popping prescribed diclofenac sodium like smarties to reduce the swelling in my ankle which may or may not be masking a ruptured achillies

Do you ever think maybe your chosen lifestyle may have been a rather questionable choice ??

Lol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've heard that knitting is a nice pass time or maybe crown-green bowls. A lot less stressful on the joints.

Be thankful of the work, at our place we are making redundancies, 16 people went last month.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I've heard that knitting is a nice pass time or maybe crown-green bowls. A lot less stressful on the joints.
> 
> Be thankful of the work, at our place we are making redundancies, 16 people went last month.


I would probably stab myself and hit an artery knowing my luck.

Believe you me I'm not going to complain about the work mate.... though looking at moving up.and in location wise so that could take a while


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> I would probably stab myself and hit an artery knowing my luck.
> 
> Believe you me I'm not going to complain about the work mate.... though looking at moving up.and in location wise so that could take a while


Are you trying to out "crock" me perchance? :tongue: Don't bother stabbing an artery...too messy.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Are you trying to out "crock" me perchance? :tongue: Don't bother stabbing an artery...too messy.....


Lol I wouldn't dream of it miss, ever the gent you see.

Hope your mending well


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Lol I wouldn't dream of it miss, ever the gent you see.
> 
> Hope your mending well


It's slow going....but getting there....at some point...hurrr hurrr...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> It's slow going....but getting there....at some point...hurrr hurrr...


Well wishing you a speedy one


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

SINGLES WEEK!!!!

.......ish

Cyc1 week 3

Cleans and press (strict)

Warm up X many

40kg x5

45kg x3

50kg x1+ which was 5

30kg 5x10

-superset-

32kg DB shrugs

PENDLAYS

62.5kg 5x8

Time was limited .... anger was up (increasingly difficult day today)

Marginal growth starting to slightly appear now.










I'm going to have to evaluate my 1rm for the next cycle .... The rest of the week should highlight exactly where.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Do I see vascularity in that shoulder ??? Nice going. You destroyed that 1 rep max for sure.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Do I see vascularity in that shoulder ??? Nice going. You destroyed that 1 rep max for sure.


Cheers bud .... tbh it was based on a training max of 52.5kg so that is evidently a little low now although god knows how... always been weak on the press


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sometimes a good rest will allow the body to recover from any slight injury and the muscles will fire correctly or you could just be a beast. If I were you I would use 50kg as your 5 rep weight on your next cycle and aim for 55kg+ on your next singles session.

You will be back up to where you were in no time and maybe even pass you previous pb's. Muscle memory is a fine thing.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a catch up in here, good to see you training again.

Still on the strength training I see, are you still involved in that strength forum you was moderating?

What happened with your job in the end? You still in the same line of work?

Hope everything else is going well I know you had a few problems back at the start of the year


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Had a catch up in here, good to see you training again.
> 
> Still on the strength training I see, are you still involved in that strength forum you was moderating?
> 
> ...


To be honest mate everything had to go on the back burner until some sense of stability returned I'm slowly getting re involved over there but I'm out of the loop slightly.

Work wise I'm still in the same trade but actively flooding the market with my cv lol ....

And regarding the training I'm at my happiest with the strength routines... mix it up with a few iso movements and it keeps me focused


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week3 cycle1

BENCH

50kg x5

60kg x3

67.5kg x1+ again cranked out 5

50kg x10

45kg x10

40kg 3x10

DB rows

28kg 5x5

Cable tri ext

32kg 5x5

Nothing spectacular really today ... I think my bench tech will always be an ugly duckling mind. Possibly over analysed as the more I tinkered the worse it got.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The whole world and it's mother prevented any further sessions last week so seeing as I have a clear run this week I decided to re-run the final week 3 singles lifts.

Now I know I shouldn't tinker but whilst I'm still finding my feet I decided to start with the press session and rather than crank out the reps .... I decided to see where my 1rm actually was.

Week3 cyc1

SOHP

warm up X many

40kg x5

45kg x3

50kg x1

55kg x1

57.5kg x1

60kg x1






65kg x1

Ok so I started losing my "snap" around the 60kg mark as you can see.... from there on everything was a grind and sloppy form wise ....

Rather a clean lift than a questionable one so I'm going to reset next cyc to 62.5-65kg

40kg 3x10

Power shrugs

110kg x8

120kg x8

110kg x8

Once again lost the fluidity of the motion on the 120 so decreased again.

Lat pull down

59kg 3x8


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mixed little bag today

Week3 cyc1

BENCH

*SMITH*

40kg 2x10

50kg x5

60kg x3

67.5kg x1

Free bench ....wohooooo

Took long enough, Croydon must be a maverick town that has international chest day mid week.

70kg x1

75kg x1

80kg x1

85kg x1

85kg x1 bench: 




Tried my best to film from what angles I could depending on where I could prop my phone . . Always a tad risky in this neighbourhood

90kg .... took about 2hrs to get off the chest and came incredibly close to suffering one of those "awkward moments" so I'm still Contemplating my 1rm here.

DB rows

30kg 5x5

Tri ext

32kg 5x5


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice sessions Jim. Weights are looking good.

I will have a look at the vids later at home.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just had a look at the map and I might have a job comming up in sutton which isn't too far away from croydon. I might pop in the the mid week chest gym just to see this urban myth. Chest mid week...whatever next ???


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Mixed little bag today
> 
> Week3 cyc1
> 
> ...


What gym is it in Sutton ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

tom1981 said:


> What gym is it in Sutton ?


Not in Sutton mate, central Croydon


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Just had a look at the map and I might have a job comming up in sutton which isn't too far away from croydon. I might pop in the the mid week chest gym just to see this urban myth. Chest mid week...whatever next ???


Lol there's a few miles difference bud ... and I tell you what a session in my pit will be an eye opener to say the least


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Lol there's a few miles difference bud ... and I tell you what a session in my pit will be an eye opener to say the least


I think its more Mitcham ? post code is CR4. I hope I don't have to go as it would be a 3 hour plus drive each way.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I think its more Mitcham ? post code is CR4. I hope I don't have to go as it would be a 3 hour plus drive each way.


Still relatively close mate although a traffic nightmare I won't lie to you .... A 3hr slog each way is brutal... but I share your pain, I've recently been handed a minor service job in Barry S.Wales ... There and back in a day is an open invitation to a chiropractors appointment


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cranked out the final few remaining sessions over Friday and Saturday so this week is technically a belated deload week .... given the low volume I actually lift it's not really worth logging but I'm going through the motions like a good little lad rather than skipping the deload and just blitzing a second cycle

Now comes the quandary

I enjoy the compounds and the simplicity of wendlers much the same as I enjoyed SL and the two strengthforums programmes but I fancy something a little different

Variety being the spice of life and all I fancy testing other systems before finding something to settle into.

The way I see it I may as well enjoy my renewed passion to my advantage and indulge my sense of adventure.

Next challenge

RUSSIAN STRENGTH SYSTEMS


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=272796


----------

